# Cheap trip away if anybody fancies it......



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2012)

I posted about this earlier this year, and visited in September with a few mates. Really is a fantastically cheap trip...
*Gainsborough GC* *in Lincolnshire*. Home of Ping. 2 decent courses. Website will give you more information....
http://www.gainsboroughgc.co.uk/index.php

They have 2 x 2 twin bedded apartments at the course, which are pretty comfortable. Both with tellies and full kitchen facilities.
Looking at the deals they offer, you can get 2 nights accommodation with all food (full English brekkie and evening meal) for the all inclusive price of Â£150.00 per person. 
One round would be on the Sunday afternoon, 2 rounds on Monday and one further round on the Tuesday.
Limited to 8 players, two teams of four (one apartment verus the other seems like a good idea!). 
Buggies can be hired for Â£20.00 for the day.
I am going to phone the club today to find out availability, if possible looking to book it up during June or July....
Anybody interested???
Rob


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 19, 2012)

definitely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			definitely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Well there's the first one for the "other" apartment!!


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 19, 2012)

how soon do you want the deposit....

I'm IN


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2012)

I have provisionally booked Sunday 14th-Tuesday 16th July. These were the only dates available in July, all of August had gone, can't run into September as I'm not allowed to take leave during that month.
Will keep you posted. I had already asked the 3 guys that came with me earlier this year, Ray Taylor has already confirmed he wants to go, Alan Bannister and Greg Lindley have still to let me know.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 19, 2012)

Subject to my txt, I'm in...... and will need a lift


----------



## jammydodger (Dec 19, 2012)

I wouldnt mind a piece of this Smiffy. Subject to getting the Tuesday off work this is right up my street.


----------



## Fish (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes please, subject to checking dates of other meets which I'm searching on here now for as lost all my calender data on my laptop.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 19, 2012)

Fish said:



			Yes please, subject to checking dates of other meets which I'm searching on here now for as lost all my calender data on my laptop.
		
Click to expand...

Ballyliffin ?


----------



## Fish (Dec 19, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Ballyliffin ?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, that's me out Smiffy, sorry.

Cheers bladeplayer, still going through all the Arrange a Game posts and putting all the dates now in my phone, never expected to lose all the data and my calender along with Outlook


----------



## Leftie (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks like you have got 6 definite plus possibly Alan and Greg to make up the 8.

I'd put my name up for this if you could find anyone who is non drinking/smoking/swearing/farting who would want to share a room with an old fart who probably would snore most of the night between trips to the loo.


----------



## teegirl (Dec 20, 2012)

Magnificent severn heading north !!   woop woop........might have to drop by for a cuppa


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2013)

I still have a couple of places left for this if anybody else is interested....

*Apartment 1*
*1) Smiffy
2) Leftie
3) Ray Taylor
4) JustOne*

*Apartment 2
5) G1BBO
6) Full Throttle*


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2013)

Leftie said:



			I'd put my name up for this if you could find anyone who is non drinking/smoking/swearing/farting who would want to share a room with an old fart who probably would snore most of the night between trips to the loo.
		
Click to expand...


Ray Taylor said he's willing to slum it Rog


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 6, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			I still have a couple of places left for this if anybody else is interested....

*Apartment 1*
*1) Smiffy
2) Leftie
3) Ray Taylor
4) JustOne*

*Apartment 2
5) G1BBO
6) Full Throttle*

Click to expand...

I'd love to come to this Smiffy , I can confirm that I have the time off and would fit nicely into the winners apartment


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2013)

jammydodger said:



			I'd love to come to this Smiffy , I can confirm that I have the time off and would fit nicely into the winners apartment 

Click to expand...

Sorry Jammy! Missed you out of my calculations! The Apartment 2 team could do with a decent golfer looking at the knobs in there already!

Apartment 1
1) Smiffy
2) Leftie
3) Ray Taylor
4) JustOne

Apartment 2
5) G1BBO
6) Full Throttle
7) Jammy Dodger


----------



## Captainron (Jan 6, 2013)

I'll go for this Smiffy. Will try and book the time off with work and keep you posted


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 9, 2013)

Captainron said:



			I'll go for this Smiffy. Will try and book the time off with work and keep you posted
		
Click to expand...

*
Apartment 1
1) Smiffy
2) Leftie
3) Ray Taylor
4) JustOne

Apartment 2
5) G1BBO
6) Full Throttle
7) Jammy Dodger 
8) Captainron*

Anybody want to go on the reserve list???


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 9, 2013)

*Have phoned this morning and confirmed the booking/paid the deposit (Â£10.00 per person but we'll sort that out nearer the time).

Tee times are as follows...*.

*Sunday 14th July*

*2.02 & 2.10 Karsten Lakes course

Monday 15th July

9.00 & 9.08 Thonock Park course

2.30 & 2.38 Thonock Park course

Tuesday 16th July

9.00 & 9.08 Karsten Lakes course

Buggies are available (I think they only charge Â£20.00 the day so it's only a tenner each if you don't fancy walking).

Will keep you informed as and when I get any further information.


*


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice one Rob

I'll defo be using a buggy on the middle day but probs wont on the single round days.


----------



## Whereditgo (Jan 9, 2013)

Smiffy said:



*
Apartment 1
1) Smiffy
2) Leftie
3) Ray Taylor
4) JustOne

Apartment 2
5) G1BBO
6) Full Throttle
7) Jammy Dodger 
8) Captainron*

Anybody want to go on the reserve list???
		
Click to expand...

Hi Rob, stick me on the reserve list mate - fairly local and work is pretty flexible, so can step in at short notice if needed!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 9, 2013)

Time booked off at work. Wife still grumbling but she'll get over it. Can't wait for it.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 10, 2013)

Just got to decide whether to play a four round "team" stableford competition or have four individual matches "Ryder Cup" stylee.
16 points up for grabs over the 4 rounds, first apartment to 8 1/2 points wins!
Enough games and players to play somebody different each round!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 10, 2013)

Whereditgo said:



			Hi Rob, stick me on the reserve list mate - fairly local and work is pretty flexible, so can step in at short notice if needed!
		
Click to expand...

*Apartment 1
1) Smiffy
2) Leftie
3) Ray Taylor
4) JustOne

Apartment 2
5) G1BBO
6) Full Throttle
7) Jammy Dodger
8) Captainron*

1st reserve.....Whereditgo


----------



## Captainron (Jan 10, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Just got to decide whether to play a four round "team" stableford competition or have four individual matches "Ryder Cup" stylee.
16 points up for grabs over the 4 rounds, first apartment to 8 1/2 points wins!
Enough games and players to play somebody different each round!
		
Click to expand...

We need to find some Captains to handle the press and choose pairings etc...

Is Bob able to pop round for a few hours each day?:lol:


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 24, 2013)

*Apartment 1
1) Smiffy
2) Leftie
3) Ray Taylor
4) JustOne

Apartment 2
5) G1BBO
6) Full Throttle  Paid in full
7) Jammy Dodger
8) Captainron

1st reserve.....Whereditgo*


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 24, 2013)

Captainron said:



			We need to find some Captains to handle the press and choose pairings etc...
		
Click to expand...

Well volunteered *Captain* Ron.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 24, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Well volunteered *Captain* Ron.
		
Click to expand...

I have Gok Wan choosing outfits, Faldo is choosing the pairings and Prince Philip is handling the press for us. Our inspirational speeches will come from Ed Milliband.

What could possibly go wrong with those giants in charge.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 24, 2013)

damn, I better get my leave booked, forgot about this

Fly back from Spain after 10 days all inclusive on the 12th (beer, beer & more beer  ) so wont get to hit a ball 2 weeks beforehand, as if that will make much difference


----------



## Captainron (Jan 26, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			damn, I better get my leave booked, forgot about this

Fly back from Spain after 10 days all inclusive on the 12th (beer, beer & more beer  ) so wont get to hit a ball 2 weeks beforehand, as if that will make much difference 

Click to expand...

My heart bleeds for you mate. Real predicament 

Want you there mate. Our team needs a mascot.....


----------



## Captainron (Mar 2, 2013)

With Smiffy's alleged recent retirement, is this brilliant trip still going ahead?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 2, 2013)

Captainron said:



			With Smiffy's alleged recent retirement, is this brilliant trip still going ahead?
		
Click to expand...


Yes CP, this will still be going ahead. Deposit paid and looking forward to it.
Don't worry mate.


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Yes CP, this will still be going ahead. Deposit paid and looking forward to it.
Don't worry mate.


Click to expand...


Heeeeee's Back!

Come on spill the beans, what's occurring?

Did you just have a wobble or are you still doing the meets arranged but focusing on dangling your maggot more?


----------



## Captainron (Mar 2, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Yes CP, this will still be going ahead. Deposit paid and looking forward to it.
Don't worry mate.


Click to expand...

Awesome! Happy fishing until then lad


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 3, 2013)

Fish said:



			Did you just have a wobble or are you still doing the meets arranged but focusing on dangling your maggot more?
		
Click to expand...

I will be playing in the meets I have my name down for (Chart Hills, Gainsborough and Cooden) and will most probably play the odd game here and there at other times. But I will be mainly fishing mate.


----------



## the hammer (Mar 3, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			I will be playing in the meets I have my name down for (Chart Hills, Gainsborough and Cooden) and will most probably play the odd game here and there at other times. But I will be mainly fishing mate.
		
Click to expand...

If anybody cant make it , give me a shout i'm local.

Smiffy if youd rather go lindholme lakes (fishomania qualifying venue) or hayfield lakes (fishomania final venue) there 10 mins away


----------



## jammydodger (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm gonna pull out of this one early , sorry.

I havnt played for 5 months and just cant get the enthusiasm up to join a club or even pick up a golf club again. Not commiting to anything for the foreseeable future so if anyone fancies my place then speak up.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 4, 2013)

Rob I am going to have to pull out of this, I just wont have the funds following my hols to spain 
(that is stretching me already)


----------



## rosecott (Apr 4, 2013)

Smiffy

I'll be your last resort if you're short - I don't live too far from Gainsborough. You can call me at the last minute if anything goes wrong.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 5, 2013)

Have two places for this available now if anyone fancies it? 
Â£150.00 all in for two nights accommodation and 4 rounds of golf (1 x Sunday afternoon, 2 on Monday and 1 on Tuesday morning). All food included. Please let me know if you fancy it, but please.......only if you are seriously interested in coming and not letting me down


----------



## LIG (Apr 6, 2013)

Me please! :clap:


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 7, 2013)

LIG said:



			Me please! :clap:
		
Click to expand...

You're in LIG and good to have you aboard!
So the attendees are now looking like this....

*APARTMENT ONE

SMIFFY
LEFTIE
RAY TAYLOR
JUST ONE

APARTMENT TWO

FULL THROTTLE
CAPTAIN RON
LIG

I have sent a PM to Whereditgo (Phil) as he was the first to express an interest, but I have to be honest....it's a case of first come, first served, so if anybody else fancies this trip please let me know. Â£150.00 for four rounds of golf (on 2 different courses) including two nights accommodation and all meals....bargain!*


----------



## LIG (Apr 7, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Just got to decide whether to play a four round "team" stableford competition or have four individual matches "Ryder Cup" stylee.
16 points up for grabs over the 4 rounds, first apartment to 8 1/2 points wins!
Enough games and players to play somebody different each round!
		
Click to expand...

My vote's for Ryder Cup - with the best stableford score of the 4 rounds to decide a draw!


----------



## rosecott (Apr 7, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			I have sent a PM to Whereditgo (Phil) as he was the first to express an interest[/B]
		
Click to expand...

If Phil is a no go, you can count me in.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 7, 2013)

rosecott said:



			If Phil is a no go, you can count me in.
		
Click to expand...

On the basis that you don't live far from Gainsborough Rosecott, would you be ok paying the Â£150.00 and staying at the clubs accommodation?
Rob


----------



## rosecott (Apr 7, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			On the basis that you don't live far from Gainsborough Rosecott, would you be ok paying the Â£150.00 and staying at the clubs accommodation?
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, but the other flat 2 occupants must be warned about my snoring.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 7, 2013)

rosecott said:



			Absolutely, but the other flat 2 occupants must be warned about my snoring.
		
Click to expand...


Errrr.... PM LIG. He has the same problem. I'm not bothered. I'll be in the other flat


----------



## Leftie (Apr 7, 2013)

This meet will be a first for me - a Forum meet where I'm not the most senior   I think that the next oldest Forumer I've played with (other than Smiffy) is ChrisD.  I know it's hard to believe but he is actually 10% younger than me.  

Rosecott.  It will be a pleasure to meet another Forum old f@rt who can still hobble around a course.

It looks as though Ray will be putting up with my snoring and the (more than) occasional trips to the loo.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 7, 2013)

Leftie said:



			This meet will be a first for me - a Forum meet where I'm not the most senior   I think that the next oldest Forumer I've played with (other than Smiffy) is ChrisD.  I know it's hard to believe but he is actually 10% younger than me.  

Rosecott.  It will be a pleasure to meet another Forum old f@rt who can still hobble around a course.

It looks as though Ray will be putting up with my snoring and the (more than) occasional trips to the loo. 

Click to expand...

When we're there, can you pop next door and tie my laces for me?

Smiffy - when do you want the money?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2013)

Leftie said:



			This meet will be a first for me - a Forum meet where I'm not the most senior   I think that the next oldest Forumer I've played with (other than Smiffy) is ChrisD.  I know it's hard to believe but he is actually 10% younger than me.  : 

Click to expand...

Cheers Leftie. ................. You've shattered a few illusions there old boy!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2013)

rosecott said:



			Smiffy - when do you want the money?
		
Click to expand...

Don't require any money Rosecott, just a cast iron guarantee that you are not going to withdraw at the last moment and drop me in it....


----------



## rosecott (Apr 9, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Don't require any money Rosecott, just a cast iron guarantee that you are not going to withdraw at the last moment and drop me in it....
		
Click to expand...

As long as I'm still breathing, I'll be there.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2013)

rosecott said:



			As long as I'm still breathing, I'll be there.
		
Click to expand...

Well on the basis that I haven't heard back from Phil it's looking like this then....



APARTMENT ONE

 SMIFFY
 LEFTIE
 RAY TAYLOR
 JUST ONE

 APARTMENT TWO

 FULL THROTTLE
 CAPTAIN RON
 LIG
 ROSECOTT


----------



## Captainron (Jun 18, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Well on the basis that I haven't heard back from Phil it's looking like this then....



APARTMENT ONE

 SMIFFY
 LEFTIE
 RAY TAYLOR
 JUST ONE

 APARTMENT TWO

 FULL THROTTLE
 CAPTAIN RON
 LIG
 ROSECOTT
		
Click to expand...

Getting closer to this now guys. Have we decided on a format for this Smiffy?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 18, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Getting closer to this now guys. Have we decided on a format for this Smiffy?
		
Click to expand...


Yep.
Apartment One are going to wipe the floor with Apartment Two.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 18, 2013)

​


Smiffy said:



			Yep.
Apartment One are going to wipe the floor with Apartment Two.


Click to expand...

At what? Quoits? Telling fishing stories? Bring it lad.


----------



## JustOne (Jun 20, 2013)

Captainron said:



​At what?
		
Click to expand...

Combined age 



Looking forward to this Costa Del Lincolnshire golf break :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 20, 2013)

We can either play matchplay or have a team stableford over the four rounds, best three scores to count each round. Up to you. I'm easy (as anyone rooming with me will find out). Cheap too. I'll even supply the Vaso.


----------



## LIG (Jun 20, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Yep.
Apartment One are going to wipe the floor of Apartment Two.


Click to expand...

Fixed!  Ya charlady! :ears:


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 20, 2013)

Round 1 betterball matchplay (4pts)
Round 2 betterball stableford 3/4 diff (4pts)
Round 3 stableford best 3 to count full h/c (1pt)
Round 4 individual matchplay (8pts)

first apartment to reach 9pts are declared the winners.

or in any order


----------



## Captainron (Jun 20, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Round 1 betterball matchplay (4pts)
Round 2 betterball stableford 3/4 diff (4pts)
Round 3 stableford best 3 to count full h/c (1pt)
Round 4 individual matchplay (8pts)

first apartment to reach 9pts are declared the winners.

or in any order
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good as long as we can play in two balls on the last round?

More to the point. What had tack do we want to bring along? I will gladly bring a bottle of whisky for general consumption.


----------



## LIG (Jun 20, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Sounds good as long as we can play in two balls on the last round?

More to the point. What *had tack* do we want to bring along? I will gladly bring a bottle of whisky for general consumption.
		
Click to expand...

Eh???


----------



## rosecott (Jun 20, 2013)

Captainron said:



			I will gladly bring a bottle of whisky for *general* consumption.
		
Click to expand...

As senior man, I must surely be considered the General.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 20, 2013)

LIG said:



			Eh???   

Click to expand...

Hard tack. Damn these fat fingers.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 21, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Sounds good as long as we can play in two balls on the last round?
		
Click to expand...

No can do I'm afraid. Just got the two tee times booked. I personally fancy the team stableford myself. Make all four scores count rather than the best three so somebody goes home feeling guilty.


----------



## Fish (Jun 21, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			No can do I'm afraid. Just got the two tee times booked. I personally fancy the team stableford myself. Make all four scores count rather than the best three so somebody goes home feeling guilty.


Click to expand...

Why not divide it into 3 having 2 to count on 1st 6, then 3 to count on middle 6 and then all 4 to count on last 6. Anyone having a bad day is then crapping themselves coming up to to the last 6 holes


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 21, 2013)

Fish said:



			Why not divide it into 3 having 2 to count on 1st 6, then 3 to count on middle 6 and then all 4 to count on last 6. Anyone having a bad day is then crapping themselves coming up to to the last 6 holes 

Click to expand...

Sounds good!


----------



## Captainron (Jun 21, 2013)

Fish said:



			Why not divide it into 3 having 2 to count on 1st 6, then 3 to count on middle 6 and then all 4 to count on last 6. Anyone having a bad day is then crapping themselves coming up to to the last 6 holes 

Click to expand...

Poor Smiffy is going to have to take his shoes off to count the scores. :lol:


----------



## Region3 (Jun 21, 2013)

Nothing to do with me but just another suggestion.....

Best 1 on 1st round, best 2 on 2nd, best 3 on 3rd, all 4 on 4th?


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 21, 2013)

would this be any better?

Round 1 betterball stableford (2 matches)
Round 2 betterball matchplay (2 matches)
Round 3 team stableford best 3 scores count (1 match)
Round 4 team stableford worth 4 points, best 2 scores on par 5, best three scores on par 4 and all 4 on par 3 holes.

first three rounds score 2 points a win and 1 point a draw per match


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 21, 2013)

I reckon a team stableford over the four rounds is going to be the easiest. All scores count, nobody is going to be absolutely sure who has won until after the final round (unless one team has had an absolute mare and are about 100 points behind after 3 rounds) and it will keep us all trying 'til the end.


----------



## JustOne (Jun 21, 2013)

I think a team stableford of some sort.... but only best 3 scores.... I'm expecting to have a nightmare!!!


----------



## Leftie (Jun 22, 2013)

Are you expecting us to carry you _again_ James?


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 22, 2013)

Leftie said:



			Are you expecting us to carry you _again_ James? 

Click to expand...

I love James's assumption that he's the only one that could have a nightmare......such a selfish approach!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 4, 2013)

Just a note to those that are going....

Gainsborough GC has a very "relaxed" dress code.
It will be perfectly acceptable to wear jeans etc. for the evening meal.
1st tee is booked from 2.02pm on the Sunday, I will plan to get there about 12.30/1.00pm and will sort out balances (if due) and payment to the club when we are all together.

Itinerary for the week-end is as follows....

Sunday 14th
2.02pm Tee off 18 holes Karsten Lakes course
7.30pm Approx 3 x course meal in the restaurant 

Monday 15th
8am Approx Full English Breakfast
8.58am Tee off 18 holes Thonock Park course
2.34pm Tee off 18 hoes Thonock Park course
7.30pm Approx 3 x course meal in restaurant 

Tuesday 16th 
8am Approx Full English breakfast
8.58am Tee off 18 holes Karsten Lakes course

Buggies are available and they are dirt cheap so let me know if you want them and I'll pre-book.

Really looking forward to it


----------



## rosecott (Jul 4, 2013)

I'd like to share a buggy with someone on the 2-round day on Monday. I'm also happy to walk (I can still do it) on the other days or share if anyone needs a buggy partner.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 4, 2013)

rosecott said:



			I'd like to share a buggy with someone on the 2-round day on Monday. I'm also happy to walk (I can still do it) on the other days or share if anyone needs a buggy partner.
		
Click to expand...

I will be taking my Go-Kart with me and will most probably "walk" the 1st round and the last. The Karsten Lakes course isn't particularly hilly.
I would recommend a buggy on the Monday. Thonock Park is a bit leggy to say the least. 1st hole is steep (steep) downhill, 2nd hole is just as steep coming back up and will feck you for the rest of the round!
I will deffo be having a buggy on Monday, as will Ray Taylor so you are guaranteed a share with somebody


----------



## Leftie (Jul 4, 2013)

Much as I hate buggies, I'm happy to share one on the Monday for the 2 rounds if anyone else wants one.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 4, 2013)

Ill go in for a buggy with someone no worries. I think a cool bag full of liquid refreshment will also be accompanying us.

There is also the distinct possibility that the weather will be kind to us. Not sure we will need our jumpers. :whoo:


----------



## rosecott (Jul 4, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Ill go in for a buggy with someone no worries. I think a cool bag full of liquid refreshment will also be accompanying us.

There is also the distinct possibility that the weather will be kind to us. Not sure we will need our *cardigans*. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you.


----------



## LIG (Jul 5, 2013)

Err... what day is this meet?  

Happy to share a buggy on the Monday as I don't want to be lugging my GPS and Laser up those hills Smiffy's warned us about! I suppose that means SILH won't be wanting to share with me then!


----------



## PieMan (Jul 6, 2013)

Smiffy; said:
			
		


Sunday 14th
7.30pm Approx 3 x course meal in the restaurant 

Monday 15th
7.30pm Approx 3 x course meal in restaurant
		
Click to expand...

Now I no why I wasn't interested in this - only 3 course meals in the evening!!  Have a good trip fellas.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 6, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Now I no why I wasn't interested in this - only 3 course meals in the evening!!  Have a good trip fellas.
		
Click to expand...

I'm hoping some of my team aren't big eaters and that I get to eat their deserts. Oh wait


----------



## rosecott (Jul 6, 2013)

Yikes!!!

Just got back on Wednesday evening after a week away from golf in Tenerife, and have just realised that it's happening next Sunday!

I have so much to do before then that I'll arrive exhausted at Gainsborough - so please be kind to me.


----------



## Leftie (Jul 6, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Now I no why I wasn't interested in this - only 3 course meals in the evening!!  Have a good trip fellas.
		
Click to expand...

Read Smiffy's post again Pieman.

*Approx* 3 x course meal.

Hmmm. Never seen that before.  Good marketing?


----------



## Captainron (Jul 6, 2013)

The approx is there as a warning that Andy is dining with us and you may or may not get a chance to finish your meals.:ears:


----------



## LIG (Jul 7, 2013)

Captainron said:



			I'm hoping some of my team aren't big eaters and that I get to eat their deserts. Oh wait 

Click to expand...

"Joey DOESN'T share foooooood!" 
Me either! Grrrr!


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 8, 2013)

i'm taking a Stewart Golf Z1 push trolley, but am happy to share a buggy if needed. 

Smiffy, can you organise a cool box on the buggies for our refreshments,


----------



## JustOne (Jul 8, 2013)

Currently in the process of arranging 3am alarm calls for Flat B......


----------



## rosecott (Jul 8, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Currently in the process of arranging 3am alarm calls for Flat B...... 

Click to expand...

That is most considerate - that's the time I normally have to go.


----------



## LIG (Jul 8, 2013)

rosecott said:



			That is most considerate - that's the time I normally have to go.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Captainron (Jul 10, 2013)

Seems Gainsborough has a bit to offer on the beer front with 2 city centre pubs in the good beer guide which are right next to each other. The 8 Jolly Brewers and The Canute will definitely be sampled at some point either on Sunday or Monday evening. There is also the obligatory Wetherspoons which is having a Cider Festival whilst we are there.  All of these are on Silver Street which also caters for the late night mystery meat enthusiast. Shaping up to be a very nice little break away from the family. The R Bar has a poker night on a Monday so Smiffy and his team can try and recoup their massive losses.


----------



## rosecott (Jul 10, 2013)

Will I still be able to get to bed at my normal time of 9.30?


----------



## Captainron (Jul 10, 2013)

rosecott said:



			Will I still be able to get to bed at my normal time of 9.30?
		
Click to expand...

Am? No problem


----------



## LIG (Jul 10, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Seems Gainsborough has a bit to offer on the beer front with 2 city centre pubs in the good beer guide which are right next to each other. The 8 Jolly Brewers and The Canute will definitely be sampled at some point either on Sunday or Monday evening. There is also the obligatory Wetherspoons which is having a Cider Festival :whilst we are there.  All of these are on Silver Street which also caters for the late night mystery meat enthusiast. Shaping up to be a very nice little break away from the family. The R Bar has a poker night on a Monday so Smiffy and his team can try and recoup their massive losses.
		
Click to expand...

First order of business is to grab the best apartment before Smiffy's bunch of Bandits annexe it!

Third order of business is the arrangement of additional soundproofing and a timelock on the front door, set for 9:30*PM* so Rosecott (and I) can get some beauty sleep. :ears:















2nd order of business? - TOP SECRET: Nobble the bogs in the other flat!  
  Cling film packed?  Check!


----------



## richart (Jul 10, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Seems Gainsborough has a bit to offer on the beer front with 2 city centre pubs in the good beer guide which are right next to each other. The 8 Jolly Brewers and The Canute will definitely be sampled at some point either on Sunday or Monday evening. There is also the obligatory Wetherspoons which is having a Cider Festival whilst we are there.  All of these are on Silver Street which also caters for the late night mystery meat enthusiast. Shaping up to be a very nice little break away from the family. The R Bar has a poker night on a Monday so Smiffy and his team can try and recoup their massive losses.
		
Click to expand...

 You haven't been away with Smiffy before have you ? He will be getting up when you are coming in from a night on the town.


----------



## tyke (Jul 10, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Seems Gainsborough has a bit to offer on the beer front with 2 city centre pubs in the good beer guide which are right next to each other. The 8 Jolly Brewers and The Canute will definitely be sampled at some point either on Sunday or Monday evening. There is also the obligatory Wetherspoons which is having a Cider Festival whilst we are there.  All of these are on Silver Street which also caters for the late night mystery meat enthusiast. Shaping up to be a very nice little break away from the family. The R Bar has a poker night on a Monday so Smiffy and his team can try and recoup their massive losses.
		
Click to expand...

Cameron, you have obviously never had the pleasure of a night out in Gainsborough, good luckoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 11, 2013)

rosecott said:



			Will I still be able to get to bed at my normal time of 9.30?
		
Click to expand...

Don't wake me up as you stumble through the door


----------



## Captainron (Jul 11, 2013)

tyke said:



			Cameron, you have obviously never had the pleasure of a night out in Gainsborough, good luckoo:
		
Click to expand...

Can't be that bad. I've been out in Telford before and that took some getting used to. 

Not going clubbing or owt. Just a few beers on a night to sample the local breweries offerings.


----------



## tyke (Jul 11, 2013)

Captainron said:



*Can't be that bad*. I've been out in Telford before and that took some getting used to. 

Not going clubbing or owt. Just a few beers on a night to sample the local breweries offerings.
		
Click to expand...

Mmm, i'll let you decide:smirk:


----------



## Leftie (Jul 12, 2013)

Smiffy.  Just a question on payment.  Do we pay you, or individually direct to the club?


----------



## Captainron (Jul 12, 2013)

Right. No work until Wednesday! Getting lubricated tonight. Looking after the kids tomorrow and then this on Sunday. Weather is awesome. My golf isn't. But who the hell cares. See you on Sunday lads and don't anyone bail out!


----------



## tyke (Jul 12, 2013)

Have a great couple of days golfing guys, i played the Lakes this afternoon and it is in good nick,have fun on the 6th


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 12, 2013)

golf tomorrow an a few shandies, big breakfast (3.99 all you can eat) on sunday morming before heading up to newark to pick up a stray then onward to meet the lads at gainsborough.

home on tuesday then over to hunstanton on wednesday with kings lynn gc planned on thursday


----------



## LIG (Jul 12, 2013)

tyke said:



			Have a great couple of days golfing guys, i played the Lakes this afternoon and it is in good nick,have fun on the 6th

Click to expand...

What's up with the 6th, Rick?


----------



## tyke (Jul 12, 2013)

LIG said:



			What's up with the 6th, Rick?
		
Click to expand...

One of the strangest holes i've played mate, standing on the tee you have a big decision to make, hard to describe, i'll let you make your own mind up, BTW i absolutely hate the hole. 
Have fun and make sure you keep hold of your orange juice


----------



## JustOne (Jul 12, 2013)

Is that the one that involves the lake and you have to figure just how far the lay up is?

Actually I'm off to check Google maps!!!


----------



## LIG (Jul 13, 2013)

tyke said:



			Have fun and make sure you keep hold of your orange juice

Click to expand...

Will do! :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 13, 2013)

Leftie said:



			Smiffy.  Just a question on payment.  Do we pay you, or individually direct to the club?
		
Click to expand...

I will be arriving at the club around 12 - 12.30 Rog. It would be easier if you could give me the money when we all meet up and I can go in and pay for us all in one hit....buggies etc. to be arranged and paid for separately with the girl/guy in the pro shop.


----------



## Fish (Jul 13, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			I will be arriving at the club around 12 - 12.30 Rog. It would be easier if you could give me the money when we all meet up and I can go in and pay for us all in one hit....buggies etc. to be arranged and paid for separately with the girl/guy in the pro shop.
		
Click to expand...

Your late this morning, I've been on here since 4am :ears:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 13, 2013)

Fish said:



			Your late this morning, I've been on here since 4am :ears:
		
Click to expand...

All night fishing on Thursday. Knackered. It was "catch up" time.


----------



## rosecott (Jul 13, 2013)

I've taken the liberty of doing random draws for the 4 rounds so that everyone gets a chance to play at least once with all the others. If that's already been thought about, I'll bin it. It might prove difficult anyway, depending on who wants buggies.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 13, 2013)

rosecott said:



			I've taken the liberty of doing random draws for the 4 rounds so that everyone gets a chance to play at least once with all the others. If that's already been thought about, I'll bin it. It might prove difficult anyway, depending on who wants buggies.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea Mush.
Thank you.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 13, 2013)

Cocodamol: PACKED
Tramadol: PACKED
Diclofenac: PACKED

I'm ready! :whoo:


----------



## rosecott (Jul 13, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Cocodamol: PACKED
Tramadol: PACKED
Diclofenac: PACKED

I'm ready! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I hope Smiffy has been practising the Kiss of Life.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 13, 2013)

rosecott said:



			I hope Smiffy has been practising the Kiss of Life.
		
Click to expand...

Hope it's not with tongues


----------



## JustOne (Jul 13, 2013)

rosecott said:



			I've taken the liberty of doing random draws for the 4 rounds so that everyone gets a chance to play at least once with all the others.
		
Click to expand...

I think it would be good to play that format where you just take the best stableford score from each pair rather than both players having to add their stableford points together to get a score, that way you can contribute even if you are having a total nightmare.. Smiffy 

Betterball stableford? 

It's also good when your partners already made  2pts and you can have a run at the putt for a 3 pointer.



See you guys tomorrow - safe journey :thup:


----------



## LIG (Jul 13, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Cocodamol: PACKED
Tramadol: PACKED
Diclofenac: PACKED

I'm ready! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Packed and ready?  

My packing will be done in the 10 mins before take off tomorrow morning. 
Two bags:- One black bin bag with all the clobber, clubs, shoes, etc. and in the other...


...all the extra balls!! 

When are we meeting? Please remind me.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 13, 2013)

LIG said:



			When are we meeting? Please remind me. 

Click to expand...

Hoping to be there by 12 -12.30 (Leftie is driving so we'll probably get there Tuesday!) :rofl:


----------



## Leftie (Jul 13, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Hoping to be there by 12 -12.30 (Leftie is driving so I am navigating - we'll probably get there Tuesday!) :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you James.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 13, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Cocodamol: PACKED
Tramadol: PACKED
Diclofenac: PACKED

I'm ready! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Superb. Getting my stuff together tonight. Super stoked


----------



## LIG (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for that, James!  Means I can have a lie in as only a three-hour journey!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 14, 2013)

LIG said:



			Thanks for that, James!  Means I can have a lie in
		
Click to expand...

It's ok for some


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 14, 2013)

See you there lads. Just leaving to pick Ray up, should be there about 12. Meet in the cafÃ© part of the clubhouse (called cafÃ© 19) which is just by the pro shop and overlooks the 18th greens of both courses. I will collect the money (off of those that haven't paid yet) and nip into the office and sort it all out when I get there. Will also pick the keys up for the apartments at the same time. Safe driving. Looks like the weather is going to be fantastic for the 3 days.
Rob


----------



## JustOne (Jul 14, 2013)

Yep... see you in a bit :thup:


----------



## Captainron (Jul 14, 2013)

Train to Newark at 10 from Leeds. Getting picked up at 11 by FT. See you in a few lads


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 16, 2013)

great company on some decent courses, shame my galf went on holiday too.  

Big thanks to Smiffy for the organisation.

also great to meet old and new faces.


Big congratulations to lefty who was overall individual winner, 4 rounds of golf totalling 136pts, 


awaiting next years dates


----------



## LIG (Jul 16, 2013)

What a BLAST! 

Great meeting everyone and putting some names to faces. Thanks to Smiffy for organising it all - I'm sure he'll do it again next year but first dibs go to those who went this year  - I think some in Flat B want REVENGE!!  

Some great play, some not so great, some consistent play (Leftie), some inconsistent play (LIG) and some consistently bad play! :rofl:  (where's the mouth zipped up smiley)

Rosecott deserves special mention for being the gentlemen amongst a bunch of reprobates. Not a single cross word the whole time and still walked round on the final day despite a hand injury preventing him swinging a club after the 7th!   You, Sir! Are a top fella! :thup:

Other noteable mentions.

CaptainRon - for snapping his 8 iron in a fit of rage!!  Don't cross him if you ever have the (dubious) pleasure of playing with him!! 
Smiffy - for waiting until the final hole of the final day to start playing "like Seve". :lol:
Leftie and Ray - for being unflappable under the intense pressure of the final day's point chase
FullThrottle - for marshalling the forces of Flat B to a narrow defeat despite Smiffy having loaded the teams!!! 
JustOne - for ....er.....being , well, JustOne! ne:

Looking forward to the next time!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 16, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic week-end. Just walked in and completely frazzled...Christ it was hot.
Will post more (with piccies) tomorrow


----------



## Leftie (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks and well done Smiffy on yet another superb Forum meet.  I'll give it 9 1/2 stars.  Only lost 1/2 star 'cos of the weather.  Too jolly hot old chap. 

Always great to meet up with Forum friends and to meet and play with new people.

Too many memories to list in full but a couple at random were Captainron's impressive ball striking and distance with many drives measured (when we could find his ball) with GPS well over 300 yds (that's actual yds not "Forum yds" ) (if only he could hit the ball on a lower trajectory with less spin so that it didn't carry and drop the same distance with no roll he could be quite long ); LIG performing some kind of dance to the golfing gods for his EAGLE :clap:; Smiffy's look of dis-belief when he found his ball on the wrong fairway, piccie to follow; Smiffy's snoring from dusk to dawn; Smiffy's drink making at 0515 hours thinking he was being quiet; Smiffy waking and chatting to JustOne at 0530 hours thinking he was being quiet; Smiffy beating one Spaniard :mmm:; 6 Tourettes sufferers all talking at once; Apartment B plying me with alcohol into the early hours in a forlorn effort to nobble one of Apartment A's team as they were so far adrift on the team match; the memories go on .......

A special mention of Rosecott who is an absolute gentleman and who, coincidently, had a never ending supply of a rather nice Shiraz.  I salute you Sir.  It must be said however that your avatar doesn't quite do you justice but it was  rather special not to be the oldest at a meet  

If this meet is organised for next year then, if I'm spared, I'm up for it.  Bagsy a single room though.

Thanks again Smiffy.  You are a star.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes, a superb week-end, fantastic weather, and great company.
Flat A completely overwhelmed Flat B score wise (we took the best 3 scores on each hole from each scorecard) so much so that the white flag was raised at the conclusion of round 3!!
Lots of laughing and joking, general mickey taking. Great craic.
My own personal highlight was scoring best round of the week-end, 40 points on the Monday morning around the Thonock Park course.








Flat A (L to R) Just One, Smiffy, Ray & Leftie
Flat B (L to R) CaptRon, Full Throttle, RoseCott & LIG
JustOne's "Rainbow" outfits....
My luck (again) at the 18th (you can just see the flag between the tree trunks)
LIG
James's essential supplies.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for organising it all Smiffy. Thanks to Rosecott and Full Throttle for teaching me how to play Cribbage. The set up at Gainsborough is fantastic and I hope we get back for next year. I regret the 8 iron. I had a fantastic time and there were loads of laughs all the way through.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 17, 2013)

Morning Cameron!
Was this telling me that you had a putt for a two???
There were some fantastic Carp in the lakes. Shame I didn't have my gear with me.
Jim (RoseCott) teeing off
Guess who????
James missing yet another putt!
Time to chill and keep cool.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 17, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Morning Cameron!
Was this telling me that you had a putt for a two???
There were some fantastic Carp in the lakes. Shame I didn't have my gear with me.
Jim (RoseCott) teeing off
Guess who????
James missing yet another putt!
Time to chill and keep cool.
View attachment 6823
View attachment 6824
View attachment 6825
View attachment 6826
View attachment 6827
View attachment 6828
View attachment 6829

Click to expand...

More than likely it was that I lost 2 balls on that hole. That was the first round on Sunday where I played so spectacularly well.....
Roger was the epitome of consistency and was a deserved winner. His little dinks around the green never left him more than 2 or 3 feet away and he invariably held the putt which just kept him going.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 17, 2013)

Re-booked for Sunday 17th August 2104 at the same rate (Â£150.00!!).


----------



## tyke (Jul 17, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Re-booked for *Sunday 17th August 2104* at the same rate (Â£150.00!!).


Click to expand...

Wont most people on the forum be 6 feet under by then


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 17, 2013)

tyke said:



			Wont most people on the forum be 6 feet under by then

Click to expand...

Possibly James......STD


----------



## Leftie (Jul 17, 2013)

Is this my ball?  Oh, it must be - it's got knob written on it.  Now how did that happen?


----------



## JustOne (Jul 17, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Possibly James......STD


Click to expand...


Oi!!! 

I always make sure their certificates are up to date   :ears:





(Great picture Leftie!) :clap::clap: Ray peeing himself laughing in the background.. :rofl:


----------



## Leftie (Jul 17, 2013)

Me? A senior? Whatever gives you that idea?


----------



## Leftie (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm a little teapot ....


----------



## Fish (Jul 17, 2013)

Leftie said:



			Me? A senior? Whatever gives you that idea?

View attachment 6835

Click to expand...

Because you've got tee's on a bit of string, its a "senior thing" :smirk:


----------



## Leftie (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow.  That was some breakfast.  I'm feeling a bit bloated


----------



## Leftie (Jul 17, 2013)

The perfect end to a perfect day.


----------



## rosecott (Jul 17, 2013)

Fish said:



			Because you've got tee's on a bit of string, its a "senior thing" :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Oi - they happen to be mine - Leftie's not old enough to use them yet. When I get my breath back - and catch up with things back at the ranch - I will be submitting my impressions of the weekend.

Note to Leftie: Couldn't you have done something with Photoshop on my beer belly?


----------



## richart (Jul 17, 2013)

Leftie said:



			Is this my ball?  Oh, it must be - it's got knob written on it.  Now how did that happen?

View attachment 6832

Click to expand...

 I thought he had thrown away that 'lucky' green shirt.

Well played Roger. Still chipping them close and holing the putts I hear.


----------



## Fish (Jul 17, 2013)

Leftie said:



			Wow.  That was some breakfast.  I'm feeling a bit bloated 

View attachment 6837

Click to expand...

I reckon if you kicked that club away, he'd fall forward :rofl:


----------



## Leftie (Jul 17, 2013)

rosecott said:



			Note to Leftie: Couldn't you have done something with Photoshop on my beer belly?
		
Click to expand...


I did! Stretched the vertical axis by 40% to make you look taller and thinner.

It worked on the piccie of Captainron


----------



## Leftie (Jul 17, 2013)

Link to a selection from the meet.

http://s268.photobucket.com/user/br27ha/library/Gainsborough 2013


----------



## Fish (Jul 17, 2013)

Captain Ron interviews the Teletubbies :smirk:


----------



## bobmac (Jul 17, 2013)

I cant remember there being that many trees there?  ...


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 17, 2013)

Rob, can you pencil me in for next year please. I can sort you a deposit at Cooden if required


----------



## rosecott (Jul 17, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Rob, can you pencil me in for next year please. I can sort you a deposit at Cooden if required
		
Click to expand...

Upstairs flat - we have just over a year to plan revenge. I will be bringing a more potent Shiraz for Leftie - any other ideas?


----------



## JustOne (Jul 17, 2013)

That was a great weekend guys, including..

CaptainRon's appetite at dinner/breakfast
Full-Throttle losing 2 balls in the fairway 
Punching the odd Spaniard... or two 
Ray parking outside the school
Rosecott completely wearing out his left hand...... (playing cribbage of course)
Smiffy shooting his best EVER score
Leftie beating CaptainRon's score despite hitting it 1/10th of the distance 
Standing outside watching the Sun go down (how gay was that?!!!) 
The fantastic weather
The sheer amount of provisional balls LIG played!?! 
Smiffy playing 'Seve-esque' shots at will 
Rosecott nursing his manhood thru a hole in his pocket for 4 days :smirk:
Full-Throttle nursing a trouser log for the same length of time 

Seriously though,.... that was a right laugh!! 

Apparently Leftie managed to play some golf whilst we were there!!! :clap:





Was a pleasure to meet the new faces... was a right laugh from start to finish.... and as mentioned above, it was just like a tourettes convention with food and golf included 

A top trip!!

Cheers guys..... see you next year....... :thup:




I think we all learned one thing..........


*Never up, never in*!!!! :clap:


----------



## LIG (Jul 17, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Re-booked for Sunday 17th August 2104 at the same rate (Â£150.00!!).


Click to expand...

What about Cooden 2014 ? Or will this year be Cooden's Swan Song?


----------



## Captainron (Jul 17, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Re-booked for Sunday 17th August 2104 at the same rate (Â£150.00!!).


Click to expand...

Yes please Smiffy.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 22, 2013)

LIG said:



			What about Cooden 2014 ? Or will this year be Cooden's Swan Song? 

Click to expand...

I have no intention of scrapping Cooden Preet. We could always play that in July or September mate.


----------



## LIG (Jul 23, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			I have no intention of scrapping Cooden Preet. We could always play that in July or September mate.
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear, Rob! 
Cooden's a great day and already a legendary annual event!  
Maybe we could make Gainsborough that too!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 23, 2013)

LIG said:



			Good to hear, Rob! 
Cooden's a great day and already a legendary annual event!  
Maybe we could make Gainsborough that too!!! 


Click to expand...

It's a shame that they haven't got four flats up there. 16 would be a good number


Maybe 8 other guys would take us on and find a cheap B&B locally????
The green fees are cheap enough


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			It's a shame that they haven't got four flats up there. 16 would be a good number


Maybe 8 other guys would take us on and find a cheap B&B locally????
The green fees are cheap enough


Click to expand...

I'd happily start to build another 8 to take you guys on   Where are these flats you speak of, at the course? If so can we not pitch a couple of large tents outside them?


----------



## Captainron (Jul 24, 2013)

They are attached to the clubhouse which is really convenient. Really is a top class set up.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 25, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'd happily start to build another 8 to take you guys on   Where are these flats you speak of, at the course? If so can we not pitch a couple of large tents outside them?
		
Click to expand...

There must be a small cheap hotel or B&B close by Fish


----------



## Fish (Jul 25, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			There must be a small cheap hotel or B&B close by Fish


Click to expand...

I'll start doing some research


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 27, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'll start doing some research 

Click to expand...


There's a cheap(ish) place here Fish. Not far from the golf club. I am sure Gainsborough would do a deal on green fees.
http://www.booking.com/hotel/gb/bec...=;sid=fa41435b7d04f62549324e8db740e7db;dcid=1


----------



## tallpaul (Jul 30, 2013)

I've stayed in this hotel in Gainsborough, possibly not the cheapest but a reasonable standard and did a good breakfast:

http://www.hickmanhill.co.uk/


----------



## the hammer (Jul 30, 2013)

would you take day visitors?
Gainsborough is close by for me, if you want me to find a few reasonable places for you, just say.


----------



## Fish (Jul 30, 2013)

the hammer said:



			would you take day visitors?
Gainsborough is close by for me, if you want me to find a few reasonable places for you, just say.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have no problem with any "day visitors" joining my 8 to take these reprobates on  Obviously be nice if you stayed out 1 night for the craic and didn't just bugger off straight afterwards, but it does makes it a bit easier accommodation wise also 

OK, looking to build some names up now for the "additional 8".  Once I have a firm 8 interested with some reserves, I will approach the club for some rates using the "original 8" as leverage and see if we can find somewhere close to stay together.

Please state your interest.

*1/ Fish*
*2/ The Hammer*


----------



## the hammer (Jul 30, 2013)

ok, maybe the club can recommend accommodation.


----------



## tyke (Jul 30, 2013)

Lincoln is only a 25 minute drive from Gainsborough GC and has Mucho reasonable accommodation. Plenty of fine eateries and hostelries as well.
Could you also count me in for this one please Fish, I would also be a day visitor, but would most certainly be around for both evenings also


----------



## the hammer (Jul 30, 2013)

tyke said:



			Lincoln is only a 25 minute drive from Gainsborough GC and has Mucho reasonable accommodation. Plenty of fine eateries and hostelries as well.
Could you also count me in for this one please Fish, I would also be a day visitor, but would most certainly be around for both evenings also

Click to expand...

I was thinking of Bawtry,nice place to stay.


----------



## Fish (Jul 30, 2013)

tyke said:



			Lincoln is only a 25 minute drive from Gainsborough GC and has Mucho reasonable accommodation. Plenty of fine eateries and hostelries as well.
Could you also count me in for this one please Fish, I would also be a day visitor, but would most certainly be around for both evenings also

Click to expand...

I'll get the numbers first of who's travelling daily and who's stopping over then find somewhere suitable, personally I'd want to be as close as possible not a 25 minute taxi drive away.

*1/ Fish*
2/ The Hammer
3/ Tyke*

* Denotes accommodation required


----------



## the hammer (Jul 30, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'll get the numbers first of who's travelling daily and who's stopping over then find somewhere suitable, personally I'd want to be as close as possible not a 25 minute taxi drive away.

*1/ Fish*
2/ The Hammer
3/ Tyke*

* Denotes accommodation required
		
Click to expand...

that's why I offered to look for accommodation for you, 
Gainsborough, whether ping are based there or not, does not make the ideal tourist venue. Its not Lapland.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm quite interested but can't commit at the moment, but I'd have thought it would be best to be based as close as possible to the group staying at the course so no one has a long trip after sharing a few drinks.


----------



## Fish (Jul 30, 2013)

I've found a couple of places plus the ones already put forward but I'll wait until I have firm numbers of how many will be staying first before I contact them.

*1/ Fish*
2/ The Hammer
3/ Tyke
4/ Region3**

* Denotes accommodation required


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 30, 2013)

I would be up for playing but not stopping over as I only live 20 mins away. I can get the misses to pick me up after a few beers. I am sure she will be pleased!!!


----------



## Fish (Jul 30, 2013)

This is starting to looking like quite a strong team 

*1/ Fish*
2/ The Hammer
3/ Tyke
4/ Region3*
5/ Lincoln Quaker*

* Denotes accommodation required


----------



## the hammer (Jul 30, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I would be up for playing but not stopping over as I only live 20 mins away. I can get the misses to pick me up after a few beers. I am sure she will be pleased!!! 

Click to expand...

same as , where are you?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 30, 2013)

the hammer said:



			same as , where are you?
		
Click to expand...

Live in market rasen.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 20, 2013)

As mentioned in PM Rob....
I have been in touch with the club and they have reserved two additional tee times each day to allow 16 of us to tee off. That's one round on Sunday afternoon, two rounds on Monday and one on Tuesday morning. 
They have put together a "golf and food" package for you.....the four rounds of golf followed by a three course evening meal on the Sunday and Monday nights to save you having to disappear quickly to try to find somewhere to eat. The food at the club was really, really good. This will just require you finding something to eat on Monday and Tuesday mornings but the club do have a restaurant there so you could eat there if absolutely necessary.
They are charging Â£125.00 per person, not bad all things considered. 
As I mentioned, I may well have two people interested in joining you, ALan Bannister and Greg Lindley. They both came to Gainsborough the 1st year we went but due to commitments elsewhere couldn't make the trip this year. They have asked to come next year but I have already told them that first dibs were given to the lads that came this year so they have missed out. But I will only ask them once you have exhausted all efforts to get forum members involved.
Rob


----------



## Fish (Aug 20, 2013)

Sounds top draw to me Rob :thup:

So, we have the details now, 4 x rounds of golf (Sunday 17th PM / Monday 18th AM & PM / Tuesday 19th AM), 2 x 3-course evening meals for Â£125.00, those of us stopping over will only have a B&B on top of that but I'll only start enquiring about prices on that once I have the number of overnighters so I can negotiate and more-so, ensure were all together.

So, can we get these places filled now ASAP with a couple of reserves and don't forget, if your local, you don't have to stop/sleep over but sitting down with us all for the meal on Sunday & Monday will be expected.

*1/ Fish*
2/ The Hammer
3/ Tyke
4/ Region3*
5/ Lincoln Quaker
*
* Denotes accommodation required 

Lets be 'avin' you.....


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			Sounds top draw to me Rob :thup:

So, we have the details now, 4 x rounds of golf (Sunday 17th PM / Monday 18th AM & PM / Tuesday 19th AM), 2 x 3-course evening meals for Â£125.00, those of us stopping over will only have a B&B on top of that but I'll only start enquiring about prices on that once I have the number of overnighters so I can negotiate and more-so, ensure were all together.

So, can we get these places filled now ASAP with a couple of reserves and don't forget, if your local, you don't have to stop/sleep over but sitting down with us all for the meal on Sunday & Monday will be expected.

*1/ Fish*
2/ The Hammer
3/ Tyke
4/ Region3*
5/ Lincoln Quaker
*
* Denotes accommodation required 

Lets be 'avin' you.....
		
Click to expand...

Robin, I'll 'ave a bit of that if you don't mind an old fat arthritic cripple shuffling around with you...


----------



## Fish (Aug 20, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			Robin, I'll 'ave a bit of that if you don't mind an old fat arthritic cripple shuffling around with you...
		
Click to expand...

I gather you'll require accommodation Brian?

*1/ Fish*
2/ The Hammer
3/ Tyke
4/ Region3*
5/ Lincoln Quaker
6/ Hobbit*
7/
8/
*

* Denotes accommodation required

I think we'll have Smiffy scared, this team of 8 is really taking shape


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			I gather you'll require accommodation Brian?

*1/ Fish*
2/ The Hammer
3/ Tyke
4/ Region3*
5/ Lincoln Quaker
6/ Hobbit*
7/
8/
*

* Denotes accommodation required
		
Click to expand...

Yes to the accomm


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			I think we'll have Smiffy scared, this team of 8 is really taking shape 

Click to expand...

I hate to point it out but Bella Emberg is a "shape"


----------



## Fish (Aug 20, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			I hate to point it out but Bella Emberg is a "shape"

View attachment 7271

Click to expand...

I'll see your Bella and raise you a Hattie, were a class outfit


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 11, 2013)

Just to confirm that I have received written confirmation from Gainsborough Golf Club....

Sunday 17th 4 teeing off times on the Thonock Park course from 2.02pm
Monday 18th 4 teeing off times on the Karsten Lakes course from 8.58am and 2.58pm
Tuesday 19th 4 teeing off times on the Thonock Park course from 8.58am

So everything is booked.
Still looks like Fish needs 2 more players to make up his team of 8.
Just confirmation that Gainsborough will be charging you Â£125.00 per person for the four rounds of golf and two three course evening meals (they are on Sunday and Monday nights).
Come on, let's get the other two players. Will be a right old laugh.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 11, 2013)

This is incredibly tempting and a fantastic price...


----------



## JustOne (Sep 12, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Still looks like Fish needs 2 more players to make up his team of 8.
		
Click to expand...

So they're going to take our 8 on?

We're dead!!! 

CaptainRon is off 20 at the moment though, perhaps we can get him to hold off putting in any more supp cards until next Autumn


----------



## Captainron (Sep 12, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			This is incredibly tempting and a fantastic price...
		
Click to expand...

It really is a great trip. Get it booked in!


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 13, 2013)

When would a deposit be needed? I think I'll sign up for this if a spot's available.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 16, 2013)

last time out we didn't pay a deposit of any sort. We just solemnly promised Rob that we would turn up with the cash in our pockets.


I am sure Fish, Hobbit et al would want you on their team. PM them?


----------



## Captainron (Sep 16, 2013)

Fish said:



			I gather you'll require accommodation Brian?

*1/ Fish*
2/ The Hammer
3/ Tyke
4/ Region3*
5/ Lincoln Quaker
6/ Hobbit*
7/Kellfire*
8/
*

* Denotes accommodation required

I think we'll have Smiffy scared, this team of 8 is really taking shape 

Click to expand...

Sorted that for Fish - Kellfire is number 7?


----------



## Fish (Sep 16, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Sorted that for Fish - Kellfire is number 7?
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 16, 2013)

Cheers lads! I'm in. Looking forward to it!


----------



## bozza (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm up for this also if there's still spaces?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 18, 2013)

bozza said:



			I'm up for this also if there's still spaces?
		
Click to expand...

I think there is/was still one place available so as long as none drop out it looks like Fish has got his team.

*1. FISH
    2. THE HAMMER
    3. TYKE
    4. REGION 3
    5. LINCOLN QUACKER
    6. HOBBIT
    7. KELLFIRE
    8. BOZZA*

He will no doubt be on at some time to confirm???
Could still do with a reserve or two in case of any withdrawals?


----------



## Fish (Sep 18, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			I think there is/was still one place available so as long as none drop out it looks like Fish has got his team.

*1. FISH
    2. THE HAMMER
    3. TYKE
    4. REGION 3
    5. LINCOLN QUACKER
    6. HOBBIT
    7. KELLFIRE
    8. BOZZA*

He will no doubt be on at some time to confirm???
Could still do with a reserve or two in case of any withdrawals?
		
Click to expand...

Can those with * next to their name confirm you are looking for accommodation as I will now start working on that so we are all together, this will be based on 2 sharing to keep costs to a minimum for everyone and be as close to the course and others as possible.

I'll PM you all my contact details should you need me. 

/ Fish*
2/ The Hammer
3/ Tyke
4/ Region3*
5/ Lincoln Quaker
6/ Hobbit*
7/ Kellfire*
8/ Bozza*

As Rob has said, I would still like anyone to state their interest in case of any withdrawals so please, lets have some reserves for what will be a great few days.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 18, 2013)

Accommodation please Robin, although I'm only an hour away if you struggle to fit everyone in I can travel each day.

A couple of Travelodge's about 12 miles away and around Â£26 per night per room, but you can't book them for a couple of days as they only go 11 months in advance.


----------



## bozza (Sep 18, 2013)

Looking forward to this and i will also need accommodation.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 18, 2013)

Yes to the accomm.

Kellfire & Bozza, Marc & Mark - my car will fit 3 + clubs comfortably if you want a lift....


----------



## bozza (Sep 18, 2013)

Sounds good to me, saves us traveling down in 2 separate cars.


----------



## Fish (Sep 18, 2013)

Have a look at this lodge which has been put forward to me, I think its pretty good and I can get it for Â£295.00 for the 2 days which is only Â£59.00 per person for the duration.

I think the plus points are we can come and go without worrying about other guests too much and have the freedom to make our own breakfast as the evening food is already included with our golf.

11 miles away so about 15-20 minutes away which we can either get a cab between the 5 of us which shouldn't be very much or scab lifts from those travelling but eating with us each night :smirk:

Car sharing could be a plus point as they state their are 2 spaces at the lodge but no doubt further car parking is available further away.  The more we can car share I think the easier again it could be.

I'm happy to bring Region3. 

http://www.golfsocietybreaks.co.uk/pine_lodges.php

Let me know what you think, unless you want an out and out B&B but I think for less than Â£30 sobs a night each in our own domain, is pretty decent?


----------



## the hammer (Sep 18, 2013)

The lodges are at messingham golf course which Is 20 mins from me, we play there in our society and a couple of lads are members there,Also they have big commercial fishing ponds. Messingham is quite rural. Close to Ashby Decoy GC at Scunthorpe if anybody knows it.
The lodges would be ideal and there is a good set up for eating etc. just not convinced with the location. Car parking etc is not a concern, you can take a caravan / motorhome etc and stay in the car park!

Some of the lodges are literally a putt off the 16th green.

If you anything finding out , just say.

I'll have an ask about


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 18, 2013)

Yes for accomodation, I'll probably shack up with Bozza wherever we go.

Hobbit, cheers, I'll gratefully accept and see you're well beery on a night.


----------



## the hammer (Sep 18, 2013)

Google Earth is your friend for that
Messingham Sands fishery, Butterwick Road, Scunthorpe,

Just above where it pinpoints, Golf course, tennis Courts, Fishing ponds , Lodges all can be seen.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 18, 2013)

Fish said:



			Have a look at this lodge which has been put forward to me, I think its pretty good and I can get it for Â£295.00 for the 2 days which is only Â£59.00 per person for the duration.

I think the plus points are we can come and go without worrying about other guests too much and have the freedom to make our own breakfast as the evening food is already included with our golf.

11 miles away so about 15-20 minutes away which we can either get a cab between the 5 of us which shouldn't be very much or scab lifts from those travelling but eating with us each night :smirk:

Car sharing could be a plus point as they state their are 2 spaces at the lodge but no doubt further car parking is available further away.  The more we can car share I think the easier again it could be.

I'm happy to bring Region3. 

http://www.golfsocietybreaks.co.uk/pine_lodges.php

Let me know what you think, unless you want an out and out B&B but I think for less than Â£30 sobs a night each in our own domain, is pretty decent?
		
Click to expand...

As long as there's a bed, and a fridge for a late snifter...


----------



## Fish (Sep 21, 2013)

Another option, only 1 mile from the course, room only Â£30 per person per night.

Looks clean tidy but basic.

http://www.crittlewoodguesthouse.co.uk/facilities.html


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 21, 2013)

Fish said:



			Another option, only 1 mile from the course, room only Â£30 per person per night.

Looks clean tidy but basic.

http://www.crittlewoodguesthouse.co.uk/facilities.html

Click to expand...

A bunch of stayed here last year for the Ping PYB Final, it is basic, but clean, but it doesnt do breakfast

As Mr Susar and Mr Garg will confirm, it is within staggering distance of Gainsborough GC


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 2, 2013)

Greg Lindley phoned me tonight, he definitely wants to come to this Robin. so if you can put him down as first reserve...if I get a cancellation with any of my 7 guys, Greg can come into the flats with us to keep the teams even.
He came with us the year before last, couldn't make it this year.


----------



## Fish (Oct 2, 2013)

/ Fish*
2/ The Hammer
3/ Tyke
4/ Region3*
5/ Lincoln Quaker
6/ Hobbit*
7/ Kellfire*
8/ Bozza*

Reserves
1/ Greg


----------



## Region3 (Oct 3, 2013)

Region3 said:



			I'm quite interested but can't commit at the moment, but I'd have thought it would be best to be based as close as possible to the group staying at the course so no one has a long trip after sharing a few drinks.
		
Click to expand...

I'm still in the same situation as when I originally posted, so Greg can take my place if he's happy to not be on 'Team Smiffy'?


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2013)

Region3 said:



			I'm still in the same situation as when I originally posted, so Greg can take my place if he's happy to not be on 'Team Smiffy'?
		
Click to expand...

Still plenty of time to go yet Gary. Let's "wait and see"...????


----------



## Captainron (Oct 5, 2013)

Fish said:



			Another option, only 1 mile from the course, room only Â£30 per person per night.

Looks clean tidy but basic.

http://www.crittlewoodguesthouse.co.uk/facilities.html

Click to expand...

If I were you lads, I would go with this option. Really lose to the course which means you can stay later with us and get well oiled. I thought Gainsborough was going to throw in the brekkie and dinner for you 'outsiders' too?


----------



## Fish (Oct 5, 2013)

Captainron said:



			If I were you lads, I would go with this option. Really lose to the course which means you can stay later with us and get well oiled. I thought Gainsborough was going to throw in the brekkie and dinner for you 'outsiders' too?
		
Click to expand...

We have, were all eating together with you guys on Sunday & Monday night, no brekky though if we stay their, we'll have to pay for that at the club I suppose.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 5, 2013)

Fish said:



			We have, were all eating together with you guys on Sunday & Monday night, no brekky though if we stay their, we'll have to pay for that at the club I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for all the effort Robin - owe you buddy.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 6, 2013)

There's a Maccie D's not far away. Drive through for 8 please...&#127828;&#127839;&#9749;&#65039;


----------



## Region3 (Oct 17, 2013)

PM sent about this Robin, have you received it?


----------



## Fish (Oct 17, 2013)

Region3 said:



			PM sent about this Robin, have you received it?
		
Click to expand...

I have now :thup:


----------



## Fish (Oct 17, 2013)

1/ Fish*
2/ The Hammer
3/ Tyke
4/ Greg
5/ Lincoln Quaker
6/ Hobbit*
7/ Kellfire*
8/ Bozza*

Reserves
1/ Region3*

Would Greg need accommodation Rob, otherwise were down to 4 of us?


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 18, 2013)

Fish said:



			Would Greg need accommodation Rob, otherwise were down to 4 of us?
		
Click to expand...

Yes he would mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 18, 2013)

Fish said:



			No brekky though if we stay their, we'll have to pay for that at the club I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

You would be able to get a breakfast at the club. Do you want me to find out how much it is likely to cost you???
It was quite nice (and substantial) if I remember correctly


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			You would be able to get a breakfast at the club. Do you want me to find out how much it is likely to cost you???
It was quite nice (and substantial) if I remember correctly


Click to expand...

Yes Rob, ask them for an inclusive price by adding the brekkie, should work out slightly better then, rather than it being an add-on.


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2013)

1/ Fish*
2/ The Hammer
3/ Tyke
4/ Greg*
5/ Lincoln Quaker
6/ Hobbit*
7/ Kellfire*
8/ Bozza*

Reserves
1/ Region3*
2/
3/
4/


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 5, 2014)

Just a quick bump to make sure that everybody is still available for this????
Sunday 17th August-Tuesday 19th August.

Rob


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 5, 2014)

leave booked, deposit paid, postcode in satnav, yes I'm in


----------



## the hammer (Apr 5, 2014)

looking forward to it.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 5, 2014)

I'll keep the thread live. Yes, I'm really looking forward to putting last year's abject form behind me.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 6, 2014)

Yep. Leave booked and looking forward to it again.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 6, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Yep. Leave booked and looking forward to it again.
		
Click to expand...

You will, of course, be playing off the same handicap as last year - unless it's us versus the rabble of newcomers.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 8, 2014)

rosecott said:



			You will, of course, be playing off the same handicap as last year - unless it's us versus the rabble of newcomers.
		
Click to expand...

I am planning on putting in a few 0.1's before rocking up. Got to give myself a chance against those seniors in the flat below!!


----------



## bozza (Apr 8, 2014)

It may be a no go for me now with holidays being changed round at work due to customer requirements. 

I'll keep you posted as soon as I know.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2014)

bozza said:



			It may be a no go for me now with holidays being changed round at work due to customer requirements. 

I'll keep you posted as soon as I know.
		
Click to expand...

If you could Bozza that would be great. We need to keep the numbers up to make this work.
Cheers
Rob


----------



## Captainron (May 20, 2014)

How is the interlopers team shaping up? Have they got 8?


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2014)

Captainron said:



			How is the interlopers team shaping up? Have they got 8?
		
Click to expand...

I might be doubtful now so hopefully someone can pick up the reigns but I think everyone else is OK. I always knew this fell on my birthday and HID said it was OK, but I've had it thrown back at me a couple of times lately so I think I've got to rethink it, bloody women 

1/ Fish (doubtful)
2/ The Hammer
3/ Tyke
4/ Greg*
5/ Lincoln Quaker
6/ Hobbit*
7/ Kellfire*
8/ Bozza* (TBC)

Reserves
1/ Region3*
2/
3/
4/


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 20, 2014)

I am out as the lad I work with has to have that week off as his missus is booked in for an operation the week before and he needs two weeks off.


----------



## Captainron (May 20, 2014)

Fish said:



			I might be doubtful now so hopefully someone can pick up the reigns but I think everyone else is OK. I always knew this fell on my birthday and HID said it was OK, but I've had it thrown back at me a couple of times lately so I think I've got to rethink it, bloody women 

Click to expand...

Thats a shame mate. Tell her that this trip IS your birthday present and that she has earned a 3 day break from you. Win:Win situation:lol:


----------



## Captainron (May 20, 2014)

By the way Smiffy, Do you want a deposit from those staying on site or is it a show up and pay up like last year?


----------



## rosecott (May 21, 2014)

bozza said:



			It may be a no go for me now with holidays being changed round at work due to customer requirements. 

I'll keep you posted as soon as I know.
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			I might be doubtful now so hopefully someone can pick up the reigns but I think everyone else is OK. I always knew this fell on my birthday and HID said it was OK, but I've had it thrown back at me a couple of times lately so I think I've got to rethink it, bloody women 

1/ Fish (doubtful)
2/ The Hammer
3/ Tyke
4/ Greg*
5/ Lincoln Quaker
6/ Hobbit*
7/ Kellfire*
8/ Bozza* (TBC)

Reserves
1/ Region3*
2/
3/
4/
		
Click to expand...




Lincoln Quaker said:



			I am out as the lad I work with has to have that week off as his missus is booked in for an operation the week before and he needs two weeks off.
		
Click to expand...

It's starting to look like the rabble is running scared.


----------



## Lump (May 21, 2014)

Any spaces left for this?


----------



## Smiffy (May 22, 2014)

Lump said:



			Any spaces left for this?
		
Click to expand...

With Lincoln Quaker and Fish pulling out it looks like at least one space is available, two if Gary (Region 3) can't make it now...(he was reserve I think?)

No deposits needed, just commitment.


----------



## bozza (May 22, 2014)

Really sorry but I'm going to have to give it a miss. Got a weekend away at Rudding park the weekend after and now can't get the time off work due to customers we supply changing holidays. 

Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## Lump (May 22, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			With Lincoln Quaker and Fish pulling out it looks like at least one space is available, two if Gary (Region 3) can't make it now...(he was reserve I think?)

No deposits needed, just commitment.
		
Click to expand...

I'll have a read through the thread on details and what not when I get back home tomorrow from working away.


----------



## Smiffy (May 22, 2014)

Going to give this a few more weeks to try to sort itself out, but unless we get the 8 extras then I'm likely to pull the plug on the additional places.
I'm sorry if this upsets anyone but I kinda guessed this was going to happen.
We need 16 in total for it to work.
We have the confirmed 8 who went last year staying in the flats.
Is anybody else interested in coming along????
Rob


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

When is it and what is the cost ? 

Cheers


----------



## Smiffy (May 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When is it and what is the cost ? 

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Sunday 17th August to Tuesday 19th.
2 Nights accommodation, 4 rounds of golf and all food (full English Brekkie and 4 course evening meal).
Cost will be around Â£170.00 all in, but the problem I now have is that Fish was organising the hotel accommodation as 8 are the maximum that can stay at the actual golf club.
With him now pulling out, it puts the extra places in jeopardy as I haven't got the time nowadays to organise things.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

Those dates are too close to my forthcoming nuptials so wouldn't be able to make it anyway - hope you get it sorted though 

Cheers


----------



## rosecott (May 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Those dates are too close to my forthcoming nuptials so wouldn't be able to make it anyway - hope you get it sorted though 

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Thank goodness for that. I would have had to insist on a blanket ban on talking about football.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2014)

rosecott said:



			Thank goodness for that. I would have had to insist on a blanket ban on talking about football.
		
Click to expand...


With you saying such nice things it appears I have had a lucky escape not being able to make it


----------



## rosecott (May 22, 2014)

I should have put in a smilie but was too idle to look for one.


----------



## Region3 (May 23, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			With Lincoln Quaker and Fish pulling out it looks like at least one space is available, two if Gary (Region 3) can't make it now...(he was reserve I think?)

No deposits needed, just commitment.
		
Click to expand...

I asked to go on the reserves because I was fast running out of holidays at work and needed to see how the year panned out.
As it stands at the moment, I'm a no Rob. Sorry.


----------



## Hobbit (May 29, 2014)

Rob's pm'd.

Apologies everyone but I'm now a no. Work has well and truly got in the way.

Gutted of Yorkshire


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2014)

Hate to say it lads, but with Hobbit pulling out, along with Gary saying he can no longer stay on the reserve list, I think it's best if I cancel the extra tee times etc. and just stick with the original plan of the 8 going who went last year.
I'm sorry if this upsets anyone, but not prepared to lose money by booking tee times and food that cannot be taken.
Rob


----------



## Hobbit (May 30, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Hate to say it lads, but with Hobbit pulling out, along with Gary saying he can no longer stay on the reserve list, I think it's best if I cancel the extra tee times etc. and just stick with the original plan of the 8 going who went last year.
I'm sorry if this upsets anyone, but not prepared to lose money by booking tee times and food that cannot be taken.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Guys, I'm really sorry about this. Even my H4H place is looking suspect, and I've already booked and paid for the hotel. My boss has said next year will be better - yeah, right. And then tells me I'll be in Austria late July, and China next year...


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2014)

No need to apologise Hobbit. It's not your fault mate.
As I say, I knew this was likely to happen when we tried to increase the numbers anyway mate, it was always pushing it a bit.


----------



## LIG (May 30, 2014)

At least you'll be assured of my 'wonderful' company, Smiffy.:ears:
That's two of us. Game on!:whoo:


----------



## Leftie (May 30, 2014)

LIG said:



			At least you'll be assured of my 'wonderful' company, Smiffy.:ears:
That's two of us. Game on!:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear. Sad news indeed 

Even sadder news is that my niece has her 40th birthday bash the evening before I drive up to Gainsborough. Wouldn't usually be a problem but as she lives 50 miles away HID has put her foot down with a firm hand and I am not going to be "allowed" to do both.   

Sorry Mandy but I'm having to miss your celebrations. 

So that's now 3 of us LIG :thup:

BTW guys (who are going), apart from Smiffy, Ray, JustOne, and LIG, are any of you 3 others real ale lovers? If so, I'll bring some.  If not, red plonk it is. :cheers:


Don't forget the cards and crib board.


----------



## richart (May 30, 2014)

Leftie said:



			Oh dear. Sad news indeed 

Even sadder news is that my niece has her 40th birthday bash the evening before I drive up to Gainsborough. Wouldn't usually be a problem but as she lives 50 miles away HID has put her foot down with a firm hand and I am not going to be "allowed" to do both.   

Sorry Mandy but I'm having to miss your celebrations. 

So that's now 3 of us LIG :thup:

BTW guys (who are going), apart from Smiffy, Ray, JustOne, and LIG, are any of you 3 others real ale lovers? If so, I'll bring some.  If not, red plonk it is. :cheers:


Don't forget the cards and crib board.
		
Click to expand...

  Roger, that sounds like another one of your nights down the Darby and Joan Club .


----------



## Smiffy (May 31, 2014)

So as it stands, we have the same 8 as last year....

Flat A
Smiffy
Ray Taylor
Leftie
Just One

Flat B
Full Throttle
LIG
Captain Ron
Rosecott

Should be a cracking two days


----------



## Captainron (May 31, 2014)

Leftie said:



			Oh dear. Sad news indeed 

Even sadder news is that my niece has her 40th birthday bash the evening before I drive up to Gainsborough. Wouldn't usually be a problem but as she lives 50 miles away HID has put her foot down with a firm hand and I am not going to be "allowed" to do both.   

Sorry Mandy but I'm having to miss your celebrations. 

So that's now 3 of us LIG :thup:

BTW guys (who are going), apart from Smiffy, Ray, JustOne, and LIG, are any of you 3 others real ale lovers? If so, I'll bring some.  If not, red plonk it is. :cheers:


Don't forget the cards and crib board.
		
Click to expand...

Roger, I'm a real ale man. I'm on the CAMRA committee for Fenland. Bring some ale, I'll augment that and bring a good Single Malt as well. Cards packed but i still don't have a crib board.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## full_throttle (May 31, 2014)

I'll stick to the lager, Must remember the crib board this year, save on paper.


----------



## LIG (May 31, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			So as it stands, we have the same 8 as last year....

Flat A
Smiffy
Ray Taylor
Leftie
Just One

Flat B
Full Throttle
LIG
Captain Ron
Rosecott

Should be a cracking *two* days


Click to expand...

Eh? 

Sunday.....

Monday....
Tuesday....err.... 

Maybe you're doing 'Car Sales Maths', Rob. :ears:


----------



## JustOne (May 31, 2014)

Leftie said:



			Even sadder news is that my niece has her 40th birthday bash the evening before I drive up to Gainsborough. Wouldn't usually be a problem but as she lives 50 miles away HID has put her foot down with a firm hand and I am not going to be "allowed" to do both.   

Sorry Mandy but I'm having to miss your celebrations. 

Click to expand...




Will be at your house nice and early Roger,,,, try and have a bacon sarnie ready this time...:ears:


----------



## Leftie (May 31, 2014)

Sorry James but cheffie will still be in the land of nod at that time of the morning.

I could possibly rustle up a cup of coffee if you insist. The greasy spoon down the road might be open if you want to stop there before you arrive at my gaff.


----------



## Leftie (May 31, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Bring some ale, I'll augment that and bring a good Single Malt as well. Cards packed but i still don't have a crib board.
		
Click to expand...

Note to self.  Bring crib board ...

Nice as a good single malt is, I'm not a really spirits drinker (apart from medicinal purposes you understand ) so if we run low on the beer I might have to help Rosecott out to get rid of that red stuff he (hopefully) might bring with him again. 

FT doesn't come into the mix being a lager drinker.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 1, 2014)

Leftie said:



			Note to self.  Bring crib board ...

Nice as a good single malt is, I'm not a really spirits drinker (apart from medicinal purposes you understand ) so if we run low on the beer I might have to help Rosecott out to get rid of that* red stuff *he (hopefully) might bring with him again. 

FT doesn't come into the mix being a lager drinker.
		
Click to expand...

It's ready for loading.


----------



## Leftie (Jun 1, 2014)

:thup:


----------



## Captainron (Jun 1, 2014)

JustOne said:






Will be at your house nice and early Roger,,,, try and have a bacon sarnie ready this time...:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget the noodles and your baccy box


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2014)

LIG said:



			Eh? 

Sunday.....

Monday....
Tuesday....err.... 

Maybe you're doing 'Car Sales Maths', Rob. :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I know. I'm a knob.


Really looking forward to this.
Do we keep the teams the same or do we mix them up a bit?
It was a bit of a whitewash last time


----------



## Captainron (Jun 1, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I know. I'm a knob.


Really looking forward to this.
Do we keep the teams the same or do we mix them up a bit?
It was a bit of a whitewash last time


Click to expand...

We absolutely mangled you at the table and in the bar!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2014)

Captainron said:



			We absolutely mangled you at the table and in the bar!
		
Click to expand...

Errrr I hate to remind you Cameron.
This is a GOLFING week-end.
The GOLF is what counts mate.
On that basis, You're all tossers


----------



## Captainron (Jun 1, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Errrr I hate to remind you Cameron.
This is a GOLFING week-end.
The GOLF is what counts mate.
On that basis, You're all tossers
		
Click to expand...

True but at least we know that Monday and Tuesday are weekdays KNOB!

ps - you still got that ball?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2014)

Captainron said:



			ps - you still got that ball?
		
Click to expand...


Why? Do you want to fat it 10 yards?????


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2014)

Just had confirmation of the itinerary emailed through to me....

*Sunday 17th August

Arrive

2.02pm Tee off 18 Holes Thonock Park

7.30pm approx 3 Course Evening Meal to be served upstairs in the Restaurant

Overnight Accommodation in both Flats

Monday 18th August

8am onwards Full English Breakfast to be served upstairs

8.58am Tee off 18 Holes Karsten Lakes

2.58pm Tee off 18 Holes Karsten Lakes

8pm approx 3 Course EVening Meal to be served upstairs in the Restaurant

Overnight Accommodation in both Flats

Tuesday 19th August

8am onwards Full English Breakfast to be served upstairs

8.58am Tee off 18 Holes Thonock Park

Depart Flats by 10am

BOOKED AT 2013 PRICES

Deposit received, please pay balance on arrival in the professional shop*

Cushty


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 23, 2014)

Buggies on the Monday? How much extra?


----------



## rosecott (Jun 23, 2014)

full_throttle said:



			Buggies on the Monday? How much extra?
		
Click to expand...

Â£25 a day if I remember. I will certainly need one on the Monday. Can't wait. My Club Captain has very inconsiderately booked a Sunday Night Driver at Kenwick Park that weekend - knob, will have to miss that.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2014)

I'll email the club and get a few put aside. I will certainly have a buggy on the Monday as 36 holes would kill me. Ray will want to shuffle in with my I reckon. I'll reserve 4. I might even have one with Ray for the Sunday afternoon and the Tuesday morning!!


----------



## rosecott (Jun 23, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I'll email the club and get a few put aside. I will certainly have a buggy on the Monday as 36 holes would kill me. Ray will want to shuffle in with my I reckon. I'll reserve 4. I might even have one with Ray for the Sunday afternoon and the Tuesday morning!!


Click to expand...

I'll be quite happy to buggy share on any or all rounds.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2014)

If I remember rightly the buggy price is very cheap. I'd rather buggy the whole four rounds than end up too fecked to play the final one.
My old knees ain't what they used to be and my GoKart has gone wonky at the moment


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2014)

The very efficient young lady at Gainsborough informs me that buggy costs are Â£18.00 per round, Â£25.00 per day.
So who wants one and for when????

I'll book one up for the duration for me and Ray. Will only cost us Â£30.50 each for the whole four rounds which is a bargain!


----------



## rosecott (Jun 23, 2014)

All rounds for me, happy to go on my own if no-one else wants to share.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 23, 2014)

rosecott said:



			All rounds for me, happy to go on my own as I am a miserable ******* and nobody likes me
		
Click to expand...

Don't be so hard on yourself Geezer.
I played with you last year and you are not that bad, certainly not as bad as the others said you were.
If you want somebody to share with you I don't mind. For a few holes at least


----------



## Leftie (Jun 23, 2014)

Happy to walk Sunday and Tuesday,  but will share a buggy on Monday. Unless anyone specifically wants to walk the 2 round on Monday I guess 4 buggies that day would suit.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 23, 2014)

I'll go in for a buggy on the Monday as a minimum.


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 23, 2014)

Happy to walk the single rounds, but will take a buggy on Monday please.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 23, 2014)

Captainron said:



			I'll go in for a buggy on the Monday as a minimum.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, I'll take the all inclusive package for all 3 days. Will bring a coolbag with this time for keeping some bevvies cold while we play.


----------



## LIG (Jul 31, 2014)

Any of you south coast lot able to pick up a hitchhiker on the way up? 
I'll be buggying all rounds so travelling light! 

Could rendezvous depending on route!


----------



## rosecott (Jul 31, 2014)

LIG said:



			Any of you south coast lot able to pick up a hitchhiker on the way up? 
I'll be buggying all rounds so travelling light! 

Could rendezvous depending on route!
		
Click to expand...

If all else fails, I can pick up from Newark rail station if you can get there.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 1, 2014)

LIG said:



			Any of you south coast lot able to pick up a hitchhiker on the way up? 
I'll be buggying all rounds so travelling light! 

!
		
Click to expand...

No need for any trousers then?  :lol:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 1, 2014)

LIG said:



			Any of you south coast lot able to pick up a hitchhiker on the way up? 
I'll be buggying all rounds so travelling light! 

Could rendezvous depending on route!
		
Click to expand...

Where could you get to Preet???
I would imagine Ray and I will be coming M25, M11 and then A1(M).


----------



## Captainron (Aug 3, 2014)

Are the buggies booked or do I need to invest in a trolley?


----------



## rosecott (Aug 3, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Are the buggies booked or do I need to invest in a trolley?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the chief honcho needs to do a buggy head count. I'm in for a buggy for all 4 rounds but can walk Sunday and Tuesday if needed.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 3, 2014)

Looks like most/all will want a buggy for the Monday with the wimps wanting one for the Sunday and Tuesday.

Several bits of good news ........

a) I've packed a crib board.

b) I'm popping down to my mate's place http://www.beerbarrels2u.co.uk on Saturday evening to see what they have available and might even taste a couple before buying.   As only a couple of us are real ale affectionados I might only get a 9 pinter.  (A bit like the old "Party 7" but a lot, lot better)  If we run out on the first night I'm sure Rosy won't mind sharing a glass or 3 of the red, Capt Ron won't mind sharing his single malt with others , and Full Throttle will enjoy his knat's p155.  OK, I might be forced to help him out by enjoying a taster if other options run out. :cheers:

c) After today's stella performance in today's President's day comp, I'll be playing off 15. :ears:

Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 3, 2014)

Just noticed, this thread has had 15,980 views and it's only about 4 p155 heads and 4 lightweights getting together for a few rounds of golf and a bevvy or 3. 

It must be the Smiffy factor:clap:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 4, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Are the buggies booked or do I need to invest in a trolley?
		
Click to expand...

Have I ever let you down?


----------



## Captainron (Aug 4, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Have I ever let you down?
		
Click to expand...

Never geezer. I'll buy a trolley then......


----------



## JustOne (Aug 4, 2014)

I will walk the 4 rounds.


----------



## rosecott (Aug 4, 2014)

JustOne said:



			I will walk the 4 rounds - *alone*.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 4, 2014)

JustOne said:



			I will moan the 4 rounds.
		
Click to expand...




rosecott said:



			Fixed that.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed it better


----------



## Captainron (Aug 4, 2014)

JustOne said:



			I will walk the 4 rounds.
		
Click to expand...

With the state your feet were in a few days ago? I'll gladly give you a lift in my buggy lad. Bring a thermos for your tea though


----------



## JustOne (Aug 5, 2014)

I'll rephrase.... I'll moan (and hobble) the 4 rounds alone, drinking a thermos of tea :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Aug 5, 2014)

JustOne said:



			I'll rephrase.... I'll moan (and hobble) the 4 rounds alone, drinking a thermos of tea, while giving a lesson and getting banned :thup:



Click to expand...


Just another slight fix! :lol:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 8, 2014)

Just so I order the correct amount of buggies, could you please confirm when you will want them?
Ray and I will use them for all four rounds as Ray has dodgy knees....

Also been considering the format.
Stableford gets boring. Team event??? Don't want it to end up another whitewash this year!
How about 4 rounds of individual medal???


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 8, 2014)

Buggy for me on monday please.

Sun, play with in flat group, best 2 to score on par 5's, best 3 to score on par 4's, all 4 on par 3's. (stableford) 
Mon, betterball Medal 2 one pair from each flat
Tues, Individual match play

the above would give 7 games 

Although to be honest Rob, you've organised the trip so you decide


----------



## rosecott (Aug 8, 2014)

Buggy for me on all 4 rounds but I will have a trolley in the car just in case.


----------



## rosecott (Aug 8, 2014)

Apartment 2 had a plan last year to present ourselves in team colours. Just like our expectations of sustained scintillating golf, that plan fell at the first hurdle. Since I recently acquired a very, very pink Yes putter, could we consider pink outfits this year?


----------



## LIG (Aug 8, 2014)

rosecott said:



			Apartment 2 had a plan last year to present ourselves in team colours. Just like our expectations of sustained scintillating golf, that plan fell at the first hurdle. Since I recently acquired a very, very pink Yes putter, *could we consider pink outfits this year?*

Click to expand...

I'm not Barbie! 






Nor am I Ken!


----------



## LIG (Aug 8, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Just so I order the correct amount of buggies, could you please confirm when you will want them?
Ray and I will use them for all four rounds as Ray has dodgy knees....

Also been considering the format.
Stableford gets boring. Team event??? Don't want it to end up another whitewash this year!
How about 4 rounds of individual medal???


Click to expand...

I want a buggy for all rounds, Rob. :thup:

Team comp - flat A vs flat B
Matchplay for the first two rounds (singles and/or pairs) -  with each flat choosing the order of their team just like the RC. 
Then Stableford matchplay for the next two rounds (singles and/or pairs) - the order to be different from the first two rounds so that we get a change of groupings.  
Any tie in the team match can be resolved by using the overall best individual stableford round as an extra point. 

Individual comp.
Total points over Mon PM and Tues rounds. 
:mmm:


----------



## Captainron (Aug 8, 2014)

Ill buggy up on all days Rob. You'll be glad to hear that I am off 13 now too.

Why not throw in a scramble on the Monday?
 I like the thought of 4 different formats for the trip. 
Could allocate points for the individual tourney over 3 rounds on an F1 style. So win that 'event' gets you 8 points, 2nd 7, 3rd 6 etc. down to 1 for last. Add up the points for the 3 singles events and voila we have a winner.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 8, 2014)

Whatever final format is chosen, I think that it should still be an us v them again Rob.  Us Southern "softies" (oh, sorry, did we stuff them last year?) v them northern whingers + LIG (he's nearly one of us :mmm.   

Don't forget that while you, Ray and JustOne serenely snore from 22.00 onwards preparing for the coming day's fray, I shall be taking one for the team.  Infiltrating their inner sanctum, providing beer, drinking Rosey's red stuff, suffering Capt Ron's malt, ignoring Full Throttles lager (unless everything else runs short). Heck, I'll even pretend that I'm rubbish at crib so they don't sus out the real reason I'm there - listening to their team tactics/helping them get a hangover.  Heck, 3 lightweights + me v 3 pi55heads + LIG.  It's a foregone conclusion, isn't it?  

Re a buggy, I would prefer to be walking Sunday and Tuesday.  I don't really want a buggy for both rounds on Monday as I will be quite happy to walk one of the rounds that day if there is anyone else like minded (home or away team).  Failing that I'll walk, or buggy both rounds on the Monday if I have no option.

Can't understand all you youngsters wanting buggies ........


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 9, 2014)

Nothing too complicated for me.
I still reckon 4 rounds of individual medal would be the way forward


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 9, 2014)

By the looks of it I need to order 3 buggies per day.
Got the following.....

Sunday
Ray, Smiffy, Rosecott, LIG, Capt Ron, with Leftie, Just One and Full Throttle walking.

Monday
Ray, Smiffy, Rosecott, LIG, Full Throttle, Capt Ron with Leftie and Just One walking
Tuesday
Ray, Smiffy, Rosecott, LIG, Capt Ron, with Leftie, Just One and Full Throttle walking. 

This means that on Sunday and Tuesday, one person will be in a buggy on their own.
Not a problem as they are cheap as chips anyway.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 9, 2014)

And finally, just confirmation of the itinerary...

Sunday 17th August

Arrive

2.02pm Tee off 18 Holes Thonock Park

7.30pm approx 3 Course Evening Meal to be served upstairs

in the Restaurant

Overnight Accommodation in both Flats

Monday 18th August

8am onwards Full English Breakfast to be served upstairs

8.58am Tee off 18 Holes Karsten Lakes

2.58pm Tee off 18 Holes Karsten Lakes

8pm approx 3 Course Evening Meal to be served upstairs in

the Restaurant

Overnight Accommodation in both Flats

Tuesday 19th August

8am onwards Full English Breakfast to be served upstairs

8.58am Tee off 18 Holes Thonock Park

Deart Flats by 10am

BOOKED AT 2013 PRICES

Deposit received, please pay balance on arrival in the pro shop.


All for Â£150.00!! I'm a fecking genius


----------



## Rooter (Aug 9, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			All for Â£150.00!! I'm a fecking genius
		
Click to expand...

4 rounds of golf, 2 night accom, 2 breakfasts and 2 dinners for Â£150?! more than a genius old boy, more like a magician or sorcerer! Looks a top few days away! Enjoy!


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 9, 2014)

i'll take the spare seat in the buggy, looking forward to the challenge


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2014)

full_throttle said:



			i'll take the spare seat in the buggy, looking forward to the challenge
		
Click to expand...

So will they


----------



## Captainron (Aug 11, 2014)

To the gambling fraternity. Are we playing 10p or 20p per peg? 

I will also be bringing various snacks for our enjoyment whilst Rosie and I take your money


----------



## Leftie (Aug 11, 2014)

I don't think that FT will want to play for those stakes if he has me as a partner


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 11, 2014)

LIG has been reading up the rules so we will be ok in the event of any misdemeanors


----------



## LIG (Aug 11, 2014)

full_throttle said:



			LIG has been reading up the rules so we will be ok in the event of any misdemeanors
		
Click to expand...

Read the rules and...






















...realised I can't be ar*** to remember them. 

I'll be not be having anything for *his heels* and, more importantly, I'll leave *his kn*** to you as well! :ears:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2014)

3 buggies have now been booked for each round.
Cost will be Â£18.00 per single round (Sunday and Tuesday) and Â£25.00 for the day on Monday.
Not too shabby!!


----------



## Captainron (Aug 13, 2014)

So The main buggy users will need to pay Â£30.50 each for the whole shebang and FT pays Â£18 for his 2 rounds.

Are we still chucking in Â£10 for the prizes?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Are we still chucking in Â£10 for the prizes?
		
Click to expand...

Of course.
I'm still undecided what to spend it on


----------



## bobmac (Aug 13, 2014)

This looks like it could be good fun. Stick me in please Smiffy, single room and a buggy, there's a good chap


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2014)

bobmac said:



			This looks like it could be good fun. Stick me in please Smiffy, single room and a buggy, there's a good chap 

Click to expand...

You are too old and miserable.
Summed up in one word
"Scottish"


----------



## rosecott (Aug 13, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			You are too old and miserable.
Summed up in one word
"Scottish"


Click to expand...

Hoy - watch it.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 13, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			You are too old and miserable.
Summed up in one word
"Scottish"


Click to expand...

Fair point


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2014)

Just checking the advance weather for Gainsborough. Going to be a bit "breezy" with a possibility of a shower or two.
But of course, that could change.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 15, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Just checking the advance weather for Gainsborough. Going to be a bit "breezy" with a possibility of a shower or two.
But of course, that could change.
		
Click to expand...

Looks a bit patchy still and we will get wet at some point but I am still revved up for this!!


----------



## GB72 (Aug 15, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Looks a bit patchy still and we will get wet at some point but I am still revved up for this!!
		
Click to expand...

You will be fine, there has been rain forecast all week up here and for the most part it has been bone dry and sunny. Glorious sunshine at the moment.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 16, 2014)

Just to wish everybody a safe journey to the course, Ray, Preet and I are planning to arrive around 12'ish. See ya there!!
:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm aiming to be in the pub around 12, a couple of pints and seeing you all in the clubhouse circa 1300 hours,


----------



## rosecott (Aug 16, 2014)

full_throttle said:



			I'm aiming to be in the pub around 12, a couple of pints and seeing you all in the clubhouse circa 1300 hours,
		
Click to expand...

Have you forgotten what the upstairs flat team agreed last year after our humiliating defeat? No drinking until we are winning.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 16, 2014)

Dry old week-end then Mush


----------



## Captainron (Aug 16, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Dry old week-end then Mush
		
Click to expand...

Dryer than Gandhi's flip flop&#128563;


----------



## Captainron (Aug 16, 2014)

I've been to ASDA to stock up on a few things for the flat. Have snacks, cards, a bit of beer, whisky, painkillers etc. I've got milk for the tea and coffee

I'm aiming to get out of the house early doors (in laws are staying over) and I've spun a yarn about needing to be there for 10.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2014)

Got the iron out nice and early this morning to get everything looking neat and proper for the golf course.
Then thought....."I can't be arsed"

I am going to look a right scruff bag


----------



## rosecott (Aug 17, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Got the iron out nice and early this morning to get everything looking neat and proper for the golf course.
Then thought....."I can't be arsed"

I am going to look a right scruff bag


Click to expand...

Oh, good, that means I'll be able to recognise you then.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 18, 2014)

State of play,

Smiffy is being a right you know what because his flat is winning by 15 points after the first day. Conditions were brutal and a combination of old age and some creative scoring are keeping them ahead.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 19, 2014)

Great weekend, comfortable accommadation, good quality food and plenty of it, some good golf and plenty of banter, especially at the dinning table. As always the golf comes second to the company, thanks to all for another enjoyable break. Congrats to the winning flat, just 8 points seperated the two after the final round, thanks to a 42pt return from Captainron, enabling him to also claim the individual prize over Ray and Smiffy. Pencil me in for next year please


----------



## Leftie (Aug 19, 2014)

Massive thanks yet again to Smiffy for organising a great few days away.

As always, great company, great food, great banter and some golf ......

Well done Capt Ron on some great scoring (eventually). :ears:  His magic moment that I saw was his 317 yd drive leaving a 160yd (approx) wedge to the green on the 5th Karston. :clap:  A legend is his own lunch box.  A true Forumer. :thup:

I'm too modest to mention my 3 on the 14th Thornock this morning .......   An unlikely win 

Thanks again to everyone involved in making an event to remember - for all the right reasons.

I'll put some pictures up in due course (when I have remembered how to do it).


----------



## rosecott (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm not too reticent to describe Leftie's 3 on the 14th.

LIG and me safely on the green (well I was just off the back). JustOne dead centre of the pond, Leftie hits the water, miraculously bounces forward onto the bank, chips up stone dead. I produce an impossible, magic, huge swing dink to be also stone dead. I miss from 2 feet, Leftie doesn't.

Another terrific few days with unbeatable company - although I witnessed far too much unnervingly naked flesh (you know who you are). All signed up for next year and hoping that this time there will be a properly organised challenge from another 8 forummers.

PS
Can't believe everyone posting about Chinese food when there are so many fascinating tales from Gainsborough.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 19, 2014)

rosecott said:



			Another terrific few days with unbeatable company - although I witnessed far too much unnervingly naked flesh (you know who you are). *All signed up for next year and hoping that this time there will be a properly organised challenge from another 8 forummers.*

Click to expand...

Right then let's do this. Let's get 8 of us together to challenge the established order for next year. If there are 7 other forummers that are willing and able to commit to this then I'd be happy to see what I can sort out for accomodation etc to take on these guys next year.

There are some great tips for places to stay etc earlier in this thread so I'm sure we can take up some of them or look for others close by. Just need Smiffy to confirm the dates for next year and then we'll get a team together to challenge them (if they are willing to accept the challenge).

Come one people note your interest and let's take them on.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 20, 2014)

Another fantastic "week-end" at Gainsborough. How they do it for the money is absolutely amazing and I shall be emailing them this morning to book up again for next year.
It was really good to see how the Thonock course is shaping up. In absolutely superb condition, the greens were the best I have ever seen them.
Our flat (Smiffy, Leftie, Ray Taylor & Justone) won again, taking a 16 point lead into round 4, but this was reduced to only 9 points at the end of the day, courtesy of Captainrons fantastic 42 points with Rob (Full Throttle) backing him up with a steady 35.
Captainron also won the individual prize with a great haul of 139 points over the 4 rounds, an average of 34.something!
Ray finished second on 132 and I came third on 127.
As mentioned, the weather on Sunday was absolutely brutal. A few showers, but the wind was howling, almost "un-playable" and Rays 32 points was most probably round of the week-end, taking that weather into account. The wind died down a little the following morning (except for the amount emitted from Captainrons and Rays arses!) and it was much more playable. Another nasty shower on Monday afternoon that lasted for about 10 minutes or so, but all in all, not a bad end to the break.
I will start a new thread once I get dates (and prices) for next year, and we would love it if another 8 could get themselves organised to take us on. If we did get another 8, we could change the format to have a "Ryder Cup" type of event for a change. Up to you.
The club will do a deal on green fee's and food for you. All you'd have to do is sort out the accommodation!
Rob

PS Email has been sent, I'm looking at either Sunday 2nd or Sunday 9th August.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 20, 2014)

Well blow me down!!
Smiffy has only gone and done it again.
All booked up for next year, from Sunday 2nd August.
Same amount of golf, same amount of food, same wonderful price!!
Â£150.00 all in.
Cushty!!


----------



## JustOne (Aug 20, 2014)

^
^
^
I'm in


----------



## rosecott (Aug 20, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Well blow me down!!
Smiffy has only gone and done it again.
All booked up for next year, from Sunday 2nd August.
Same amount of golf, same amount of food, same wonderful price!!
Â£150.00 all in.
Cushty!!
		
Click to expand...

I noticed that the lady taking bookings in the proshop was attracted by your rugged unkempt demeanour - well done, I'll be there next August (I might be persuaded to sell my place at Gainsborough if the bids are high enough - starting at 2 grand).

PS
Just tucking into some more of that Jalapeno chilli and three cheese bread for lunch.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 20, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I will start a new thread once I get dates (and prices) for next year, and we would love it if another 8 could get themselves organised to take us on. If we did get another 8, we could change the format to have a "Ryder Cup" type of event for a change. Up to you.
The club will do a deal on green fee's and food for you. All you'd have to do is sort out the accommodation!
Rob

PS Email has been sent, I'm looking at either Sunday 2nd or Sunday 9th August.
		
Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			Well blow me down!!
Smiffy has only gone and done it again.
All booked up for next year, from Sunday 2nd August.
Same amount of golf, same amount of food, same wonderful price!!
Â£150.00 all in.
Cushty!!
		
Click to expand...

Do I need to post my interest on here or the other thread? :thup:


----------



## rosecott (Aug 20, 2014)

full_throttle said:



			Do I need to post my interest on here or the other thread? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, Rob. You were last to arrive on Sunday and first to leave yesterday, so there's a strong possibility of blackballing.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 20, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Well blow me down!!
Smiffy has only gone and done it again.
All booked up for next year, from Sunday 2nd August.
Same amount of golf, same amount of food, same wonderful price!!
Â£150.00 all in.
Cushty!!
		
Click to expand...

Great work Mush! Count me in.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 20, 2014)

Jet got to echo what the other lads have said. It was another excellent trip. The courses were in excellent nick and I felt the Thonock was actually the pick of the two as far as condition goes. The Karsten is a big old brute and was the sterner test and also had the tougher conditions when we played. 

Thanks to Smiffy for getting it all organised for the lads. 

Please, please , please can 8 others get themselves organised and come across and join us for this trip. You would love it. And it also bumps the prize pot :lol:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 20, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Please, please , please can 8 others get themselves organised and come across and join us for this trip. You would love it. And it also bumps the prize pot :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I have emailed the club to see if they can offer the same price for golf/evening meals as they did for this years proposed match, which was sadly cancelled due to "lack of interest".
I think they offered 4 rounds of golf and the two three course evening meals for an all inclusive price of Â£125.00.
With the amount of food served up, you can say that these two meals are worth at least Â£25.00 of that, if not more.
That means you are getting four rounds of golf on two really good courses for less than Â£25.00 a round. An absolute bargain.
But we would need another definite 8 for it to work.
I can most probably get one or two other guys to come up there, it would mean staying in different accommodation to us, but it wouldn't detract from the overall experience too much.
If ColchesterFC wants to take up the reins to try an organise it, I am quite happy to offer my assistance if required.
So come on lads, surely there are others who would like to come up and take us on.
Two teams of 8, playing 4 rounds of golf.
We could have a right old "ding dong".


----------



## LIG (Aug 20, 2014)

That was another suberb golf-fest - served up by Smiffy! 
 Thanks again for setting it up mate!:thup:     *#SmiffytheMaestro*

The weekend banta was terrific....but the dinnertime humour could have done with being flushed down the pan.  *#poo...r* 


Highlights ~ Before Monday dinner - the look on the barmaid's face when "someone" mentioned JustOne was wandering around the flat naked/in just a towel.  *#redfaced* 
                                      ~ The food!  No, I'll rephrase that!   The Foooooooood!  Slurp! *#trottersinthetrough* 
                                      ~ Captain Ron being unable to eat more dinner on Monday night. *#lightweight* :ears: 
~ watching Ray Taylor hit some approach shots on Monday morning  *#perfect*
                       ~ watching Captain Ron hit some superb irons (I thinks he loves his 4 iron! :lol and some drives that raised the forum average by 20 yards!   *#monsterdrives*
                       ~ Getting a putting lesson from Leftie... after "we" (Captain Ron) had tied up the match on the 16th. Thanks mate, I'm practising my set up at home several times a day.:thup:  *#watchoutnexttime* 

Lowlight ~ setting a new forum record with a 5 putt from 15 feet. 
What made it worse was being on the green in two on the par five.  
From a possible eagle to double bogey - Can anyone better that? *#areyouaputtinggod*


Next year is in the diary, Smiffy. :thup::thup::thup:


----------



## Midnight (Aug 20, 2014)

Was there somewhere close by to you lot to stay ?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 20, 2014)

Midnight said:



			Was there somewhere close by to you lot to stay ?
		
Click to expand...

I think Fish found a couple of places earlier in the year.
Got to be honest mate, I don't really know but there are bound to be a few hotels/ B&B's in the general area


----------



## Leftie (Aug 20, 2014)

LIG said:



			Lowlight ~ setting a new forum record with a 5 putt from 15 feet.

Click to expand...

Sorry LIG, didn't we tell you that we all agreed not to mention that- to save your blushes.



Mind you, your drives were MOST impressive.


----------



## JustOne (Aug 20, 2014)

Just to say thanks to everyone for your cracking company. Played some enjoyable matches thru the rounds Lig/Rosecott, CaptainRon and FullThrottle. Everyone played some worthy golf. Was pleased to see that Rosecott had gotten his driver working and I believe he snuck a well deserved 36pts in one of the rounds. Well done to CaptainRon for a 42pt'er on the final day. Good golf you frikin bandit 

Still swearing at home ...will take some time to return to my polite 'normal' self after that much toilet humour - jeez some of you guys fart a lot!!!

Cheers to Smiffy for organising and well done to the *ground floor flat* for winning yet again (without me contributing much at all). #groundfloorrules!

Finally cheers to Leftie for the lift there and back... and for sabotaging the upstairs flat for the 2nd year in  a row :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2014)

Have heard back from the club today. They are prepared to honour the price given for this year for additional players next year.
So that's Â£125.00 for 4 rounds of golf (one Sunday afternoon, two on Monday and one more on Tuesday morning) together with two 3 course evening meals (Sunday and Monday obviously). 
I'll start a new thread to see if we can find 8 willing victims.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 21, 2014)

Leftie said:



			I'll put some pictures up in due course (when I have remembered how to do it).
		
Click to expand...

You forgotten you have the pictures?


----------



## Leftie (Aug 21, 2014)

Captainron said:



			You forgotten you have the pictures?
		
Click to expand...

Nope.





Sorry mate but I've had rather a lot of cack to sort out since getting back.  I've uploaded yours and some of mine to Photobucket and will get a link sorted out soon. 

Well done on your 42 points on Tuesday.  I wondered why you were being a lightweight Monday evening :ears:


----------



## Leftie (Aug 22, 2014)

OK guys and gals.

Links to photos in "Your Golf Pictures" section.


----------



## LIG (Sep 7, 2014)

LIG said:



			Highlights
                       ~ Getting a putting lesson from Leftie... :thup:  *#watchoutnexttime*

Click to expand...

New setup seems to be working :whoo:... today at least. 

Thanks Rog!:thup::thup::thup:


----------



## Leftie (Sep 8, 2014)

Keep working on it matey.  You're on my side next year - apparently :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 8, 2014)

LIG said:



			New setup seems to be working :whoo:... today at least. 

Click to expand...

*FROM THE JAWS OF AN EAGLE HE SNATCHED A DOUBLE BOGEY *
:whoo::whoo::whoo::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 8, 2014)

LIG said:



			New setup seems to be working :whoo:... today at least. 

Thanks Rog!:thup::thup::thup:
		
Click to expand...

What is it?

I guess you play your 2nd provisional first?


----------



## LIG (Sep 8, 2014)

Smiffy said:



*FROM THE JAWS OF AN EAGLE HE SNATCHED A DOUBLE BOGEY *
:whoo::whoo::whoo::rofl::rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			What is it?

I guess you play your 2nd provisional first?
		
Click to expand...

Just for that, I'll let both of you decrepits pick up your own balls from the hole next time! :angry::ears:



Once I've chopped 'em off and dropped 'em in there!  :ears:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 8, 2014)

LIG said:



			Just for that, I'll let both of you decrepits pick up your own balls from the hole next time! :angry::ears:



Once I've chopped 'em off and dropped 'em in there!  :ears:
		
Click to expand...


Bitch!


----------



## LIG (Sep 10, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Bitch!
		
Click to expand...


.


----------

